# gentoo-sources-3.4.0 errors out doesn't compile

## cld71

Having problem compiling gentoo-sources and getting the following error:

```
* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Power Management Timer Support (X86_PM_TIMER) [N/y/?] n

*  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

*--

*

*PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

*  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

*  Read CNB20LE Host Bridge Windows (PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

*      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

*CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’:

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

*--

*  CC [M]  fs/nls/nls_iso8859-13.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/cpqarray.o

*  CC [M]  fs/nls/nls_iso8859-14.o

*  CC [M]  fs/nls/nls_koi8-r.o

*drivers/block/cpqarray.c: In function ‘do_ida_request’:

*drivers/block/cpqarray.c:969:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  CC [M]  sound/core/oss/pcm_oss.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4/mr.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4/qp.o

*  CC [M]  sound/core/oss/pcm_plugin.o

*drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4/qp.c: In function ‘mlx4_ib_post_send’:

*drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4/qp.c:1441:30: warning: ‘vlan’ may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*--

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/ens1371.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/es1938.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/es1968.o

*drivers/md/raid10.c: In function ‘read_balance’:

*/usr/src/linux-3.4.0-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/bitops.h:312:8: warning: ‘rdev’ may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc-misc.o

*In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:975:1: warning: the frame size of 1280 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru32.isra.2’:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:739:1: warning: the frame size of 1280 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_queue.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_v4l2.o

*  LD [M]  net/8021q/8021q.o

*  CC [M]  net/atm/addr.o

*drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_v4l2.c: In function ‘uvc_v4l2_put_xu_mapping’:

*drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_v4l2.c:1100:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘__clear_user’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

*--

*  CC [M]  net/ipv6/addrlabel.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv6/route.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

*--

*  LD [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/emulex/benet/be2net.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/fujitsu/fmvj18x_cs.o

*  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/hp/hp100.o

*net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c: In function ‘rpcrdma_register_default_external’:

*net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c:1774:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/phy/ste10Xp.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/net/phy/libphy.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/nvidia/forcedeth.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_tx_msix_handle’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:2243:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_poll_inta’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:1871:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_srp.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ath/main.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ath/regd.o

*drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API [-Wcpp]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/leds.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx_reg.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/dma.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx_sds.o

*drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx_sds.c: In function ‘asd_read_flash’:

*drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx_sds.c:597:21: warning: ‘offs’ may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_tx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/bfa/bfa_fcs_lport.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function ‘libipw_wx_set_encodeext’:

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable ‘dev’ [-Wunused-variable]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/grf5101.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/rtl8180.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187/dev.o

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ [-Werror=unused-variable]

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ [-Werror=unused-variable]

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ [-Werror=unused-variable]

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ [-Werror=unused-variable]

*cc1: all warnings being treated as errors

*make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1

*make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Error 2

*make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/sw.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/table.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtlwifi.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/trx.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/rtl8192se.o

*make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --install --postclear --bootloader=grub all

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

```

Don't understand what is wrong.

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

You have -Werror=unused-variable, but there are unused variables in the modules you enabled.  Disable those modules or disable warnings-as-errors for unused variables.  You have enabled a large number of modules, at least some of which it is very likely you do not need.

----------

## cld71

How do turn off the warning in genkernel?

Because I compared my kernel config to the latest Gentoo min cd install kernel config, and I don't see any difference.

----------

## BillWho

cld71,

Did you make any changes to /etc/genkernel.conf or /etc/make.conf  :Question: 

This is how I compile with genkernel 

```
genkernel  --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --install --symlink all
```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## cld71

Haven't touched /etc/genkernel.conf, but I changed my march from 'core2' to 'corei7-avx'.

Do you think it has something to do with the march change? No.

I change the march back to 'core2' and the same error happened.

I have been using the following for genkernel:

genkernel --menuconfig --install --postclear --bootloader=grub all

BillWho,

No changing it to native didn't work.  :Sad: 

I didn't see anything about error=unused-variable option on genkernel.

Any other suggestions?

Also, why can't I post to this subject only editing old post?Last edited by cld71 on Sat May 26, 2012 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

cld71,

I would go with CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

This will tell you what options are being selected

```
gcc -### -march=native -E /usr/include/stdlib.h 2>&1 | grep "/usr/libexec/gcc/.*cc1"
```

My amd returns "-march=amdfam10" "-mcx16" "-msahf" "-mpopcnt" "-mabm" "--param"

I played around with the options a few times and found that -march=native worked the best for me   :Smile: 

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## cld71

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> cld71,
> 
> I would go with CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"
> 
> This will tell you what options are being selected
> ...

 

No changing it to native didn't work.  :Sad: 

I didn't see anything about error=unused-variable option on genkernel.

I changed back to kernel 3.3.5 and that didn't compile.

I also change back to gcc 4.5.3 and that didn't work.

I do know that it is a compiler problem, b/c I tried compiling with out genkernel and that errored out too.

I am running out of options.

----------

## BillWho

cld71,

Something had to change recently to cause this - what I have no Idea   :Confused: 

If you have genlop installed paste back 

```
genlop -l -u --date 3 days ago
```

Also lets have a look at make.conf

Before trying to compile again, restore the backup .config and use make menuconfig then  genkernel  --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --install --symlink all

I've never had a problem with that sequence.

----------

## cld71

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you have genlop installed paste back 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here is from genlop, but some of it me trying to get the kernel to compile.

```

Thu May 24 11:20:09 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:20:11 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.1-r1

     Thu May 24 11:20:12 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:20:13 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:20:15 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.1-r1

     Thu May 24 11:20:15 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:27:47 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:27:48 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:27:48 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:27:49 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:27:50 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:27:51 2012 <<< x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.1

     Thu May 24 11:37:41 2012 <<< dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1-r1

 * dev-libs/icu

     Thu May 24 11:37:42 2012 >>> dev-libs/icu-49.1.1-r1

     Thu May 24 11:44:31 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:45:50 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:46:31 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:52:57 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:53:24 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:55:08 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:55:56 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:57:04 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:57:30 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 11:57:39 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 12:00:39 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 12:15:30 2012 >>> x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2

     Thu May 24 12:51:44 2012 <<< sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r2

     Thu May 24 12:51:45 2012 >>> sys-auth/pambase-20120417

     Thu May 24 12:53:15 2012 <<< sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.3

     Thu May 24 12:53:16 2012 >>> sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4

     Thu May 24 13:02:23 2012 <<< sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r3

     Thu May 24 13:02:25 2012 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r2

     Thu May 24 13:02:49 2012 <<< dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:02:49 2012 >>> dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:02:52 2012 <<< sys-apps/hwids-20120416

     Thu May 24 13:02:53 2012 >>> sys-apps/hwids-20120512

     Thu May 24 13:02:56 2012 <<< sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7

     Thu May 24 13:02:57 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7.1

     Thu May 24 13:02:59 2012 <<< sys-devel/automake-wrapper-6

     Thu May 24 13:03:00 2012 >>> sys-devel/automake-wrapper-7

     Thu May 24 13:03:33 2012 <<< dev-libs/gmp-5.0.4

     Thu May 24 13:03:34 2012 >>> dev-libs/gmp-5.0.5

     Thu May 24 13:03:37 2012 <<< dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.0

     Thu May 24 13:03:38 2012 >>> dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1

     Thu May 24 13:03:40 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple-0.210.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:03:41 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple-0.210.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:03:48 2012 <<< perl-core/version-0.970.0

     Thu May 24 13:03:48 2012 >>> perl-core/version-0.990.0

     Thu May 24 13:03:51 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:03:51 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:03:57 2012 <<< perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.49.0

     Thu May 24 13:03:57 2012 >>> perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.52.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:00 2012 <<< virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:00 2012 >>> virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:04:05 2012 <<< perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.570.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:05 2012 >>> perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.660.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:08 2012 <<< virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.220.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:08 2012 >>> virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.220.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:04:11 2012 <<< virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.130.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:11 2012 >>> virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.130.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:04:14 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.710.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:14 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.710.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:17 2012 <<< virtual/perl-version-0.970.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:17 2012 >>> virtual/perl-version-0.990.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:20 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.2.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:20 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.2.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:22 2012 <<< virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:23 2012 >>> virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:25 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.230.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:04:26 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.230.0-r3

     Thu May 24 13:04:29 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.49.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:29 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.52.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:33 2012 <<< perl-core/Params-Check-0.320.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:34 2012 >>> perl-core/Params-Check-0.360.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:36 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-2.570.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:36 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-2.660.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:39 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Module-Load-0.220.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:39 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Module-Load-0.220.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:41 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Params-Check-0.320.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:42 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Params-Check-0.360.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:47 2012 <<< perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.121.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:47 2012 >>> perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:50 2012 <<< virtual/perl-digest-base-1.170.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:50 2012 >>> virtual/perl-digest-base-1.170.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:54 2012 <<< perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.480.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:54 2012 >>> perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.500.0

     Thu May 24 13:04:57 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.9

     Thu May 24 13:04:57 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.9-r1

     Thu May 24 13:04:59 2012 <<< virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.121.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:00 2012 >>> virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:03 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional-0.480.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:03 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional-0.500.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:06 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.510.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:05:06 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.510.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:05:10 2012 <<< perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.760.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:11 2012 >>> perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.780.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:13 2012 <<< virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.760.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:13 2012 >>> virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.780.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:18 2012 <<< app-misc/pax-utils-0.3.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:19 2012 >>> app-misc/pax-utils-0.4

     Thu May 24 13:05:30 2012 <<< app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.76.1

     Thu May 24 13:05:31 2012 >>> app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.77.0

     Thu May 24 13:05:51 2012 <<< sys-apps/texinfo-4.13-r1

     Thu May 24 13:05:51 2012 >>> sys-apps/texinfo-4.13-r2

     Thu May 24 13:05:54 2012 <<< app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.10

     Thu May 24 13:05:55 2012 >>> app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.12

     Thu May 24 13:06:02 2012 <<< sys-devel/autoconf-2.68

     Thu May 24 13:06:02 2012 >>> sys-devel/autoconf-2.69

     Thu May 24 13:06:18 2012 <<< sys-libs/zlib-1.2.6

     Thu May 24 13:06:19 2012 >>> sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7

     Thu May 24 13:06:50 2012 <<< dev-db/sqlite-3.7.11

     Thu May 24 13:06:50 2012 >>> dev-db/sqlite-3.7.12.1

     Thu May 24 13:07:09 2012 <<< media-libs/audiofile-0.3.3

     Thu May 24 13:07:09 2012 >>> media-libs/audiofile-0.3.4

     Thu May 24 13:07:15 2012 <<< perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.49.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:15 2012 >>> perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.52.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:18 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.49.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:18 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.52.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:23 2012 <<< perl-core/IO-Compress-2.49.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:24 2012 >>> perl-core/IO-Compress-2.52.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:27 2012 <<< virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.49.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:27 2012 >>> virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.52.0

     Thu May 24 13:07:31 2012 <<< dev-perl/Error-0.170.170

     Thu May 24 13:07:32 2012 >>> dev-perl/Error-0.170.180

     Thu May 24 13:09:14 2012 <<< dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0i

     Thu May 24 13:09:18 2012 >>> dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c

     Thu May 24 13:09:25 2012 <<< app-misc/ca-certificates-20111025

     Thu May 24 13:09:26 2012 >>> app-misc/ca-certificates-20120212

     Thu May 24 13:09:38 2012 <<< dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.470.0

     Thu May 24 13:09:39 2012 >>> dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.480.0

     Thu May 24 13:09:53 2012 <<< net-libs/libssh2-1.4.1

     Thu May 24 13:09:54 2012 >>> net-libs/libssh2-1.4.2

     Thu May 24 13:09:58 2012 <<< dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.660.0

     Thu May 24 13:09:58 2012 >>> dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.740.0

     Thu May 24 13:11:38 2012 <<< dev-lang/python-2.7.2-r3

     Thu May 24 13:11:44 2012 >>> dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2

     Thu May 24 13:12:17 2012 <<< sys-apps/dbus-1.4.20

     Thu May 24 13:12:18 2012 >>> sys-apps/dbus-1.5.12

     Thu May 24 13:12:42 2012 <<< media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r2

     Thu May 24 13:13:10 2012 >>> media-libs/fontconfig-2.9.0

     Thu May 24 13:14:46 2012 <<< dev-lang/python-3.2.2-r1

     Thu May 24 13:14:50 2012 >>> dev-lang/python-3.2.3-r1

     Thu May 24 13:16:07 2012 <<< net-misc/curl-7.25.0

     Thu May 24 13:16:08 2012 >>> net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1

     Thu May 24 13:16:19 2012 <<< sys-apps/kmod-7

     Thu May 24 13:16:20 2012 >>> sys-apps/kmod-8

     Thu May 24 13:17:06 2012 <<< dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r5

     Thu May 24 13:17:07 2012 >>> dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0_rc1

     Thu May 24 13:17:24 2012 <<< dev-python/setuptools-0.6.25

     Thu May 24 13:17:26 2012 >>> dev-python/setuptools-0.6.27

     Thu May 24 13:17:57 2012 <<< dev-vcs/git-1.7.8.5

     Thu May 24 13:17:58 2012 >>> dev-vcs/git-1.7.8.6

     Thu May 24 13:18:09 2012 <<< sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.18-r1

     Thu May 24 13:18:11 2012 >>> sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19

     Thu May 24 13:22:29 2012 <<< dev-python/numpy-1.6.1-r1

     Thu May 24 13:22:36 2012 >>> dev-python/numpy-1.6.2

     Thu May 24 13:23:46 2012 <<< net-print/cups-1.5.2-r2

     Thu May 24 13:23:48 2012 >>> net-print/cups-1.5.2-r21

     Thu May 24 13:29:08 2012 <<< app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05

     Thu May 24 13:29:09 2012 >>> app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r2

     Thu May 24 13:29:15 2012 <<< dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.32.1

     Thu May 24 13:29:16 2012 >>> dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.32.3

     Thu May 24 13:30:35 2012 <<< dev-libs/glib-2.32.1

     Thu May 24 13:30:36 2012 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.32.3

     Thu May 24 13:31:05 2012 <<< dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.0

     Thu May 24 13:31:06 2012 >>> dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1

     Thu May 24 13:33:05 2012 <<< x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.1

     Thu May 24 13:33:06 2012 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.3

     Thu May 24 13:33:39 2012 <<< dev-python/pygobject-3.2.0

     Thu May 24 13:33:40 2012 >>> dev-python/pygobject-3.2.2

     Thu May 24 13:34:06 2012 <<< dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r51

     Thu May 24 13:34:08 2012 >>> dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r52

     Thu May 24 13:35:20 2012 <<< media-sound/pulseaudio-1.99.2

     Thu May 24 13:35:21 2012 >>> media-sound/pulseaudio-2.0

     Thu May 24 13:37:04 2012 <<< media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.2

     Thu May 24 13:37:05 2012 >>> media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3

     Thu May 24 13:37:08 2012 <<< virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.2-r1

     Thu May 24 13:37:08 2012 >>> virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3

     Thu May 24 13:37:30 2012 <<< sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1

     Thu May 24 13:37:30 2012 >>> sys-auth/polkit-0.105

     Thu May 24 13:37:51 2012 <<< sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r3

     Thu May 24 13:37:52 2012 >>> sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320

     Thu May 24 20:50:22 2012 <<< dev-libs/boost-1.47.0-r1

     Thu May 24 20:50:24 2012 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.47.0-r1

     Thu May 24 20:50:53 2012 <<< media-libs/raptor-2.0.7

     Thu May 24 20:50:53 2012 >>> media-libs/raptor-2.0.7

     Thu May 24 20:51:48 2012 <<< net-dns/libidn-1.24

     Thu May 24 20:51:49 2012 >>> net-dns/libidn-1.25

     Thu May 24 20:55:38 2012 <<< dev-libs/boost-1.48.0-r1

     Thu May 24 20:55:42 2012 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.48.0-r2

     Thu May 24 20:58:17 2012 <<< net-analyzer/wireshark-1.6.7

     Thu May 24 20:58:19 2012 >>> net-analyzer/wireshark-1.6.8

     Thu May 24 20:58:57 2012 <<< lxde-base/lxappearance-0.5.1

     Thu May 24 20:58:58 2012 >>> lxde-base/lxappearance-0.5.2

     Thu May 24 21:16:14 2012 <<< app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.14

     Thu May 24 21:16:18 2012 >>> app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.16

     Thu May 24 21:16:36 2012 <<< app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-4.1.14

     Thu May 24 21:16:37 2012 >>> app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-4.1.16

     Thu May 24 21:34:39 2012 <<< net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.0-r300

     Thu May 24 21:34:41 2012 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.1-r301

     Thu May 24 21:40:01 2012 <<< media-sound/ardour-2.8.12

     Thu May 24 21:40:02 2012 >>> media-sound/ardour-2.8.12

     Thu May 24 21:40:10 2012 <<< net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.0-r200

     Thu May 24 21:40:11 2012 >>> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.1-r201

     Thu May 24 21:41:51 2012 <<< app-misc/tracker-0.12.10

     Thu May 24 21:41:54 2012 >>> app-misc/tracker-0.12.10

     Thu May 24 22:48:54 2012 <<< app-office/libreoffice-3.5.4.2

     Thu May 24 22:49:04 2012 >>> app-office/libreoffice-3.5.4.2

     Fri May 25 06:43:35 2012 >>> dev-python/ply-3.4

     Fri May 25 06:45:10 2012 <<< dev-lang/v8-3.9.24.14

     Fri May 25 06:45:11 2012 >>> dev-lang/v8-3.10.8.7

     Fri May 25 06:53:07 2012 >>> dev-lang/nacl-toolchain-newlib-0_p8034

     Fri May 25 07:32:39 2012 >>> www-client/chromium-20.0.1132.11

     Fri May 25 09:33:47 2012 <<< sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.62

     Fri May 25 09:33:49 2012 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.63

     Fri May 25 11:00:14 2012 <<< www-client/seamonkey-2.9.1

     Fri May 25 11:00:29 2012 >>> www-client/seamonkey-2.9.1-r1

     Fri May 25 11:04:01 2012 <<< www-client/google-chrome-20.0.1132.11_beta137611

     Fri May 25 11:04:02 2012 >>> www-client/google-chrome-20.0.1132.17_beta138701

     Fri May 25 11:04:39 2012 <<< sys-apps/openrc-0.10

     Fri May 25 11:04:42 2012 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.10.1

     Fri May 25 11:06:15 2012 <<< gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.2.2-r1

     Fri May 25 11:06:17 2012 >>> gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.2.3

     Fri May 25 20:03:25 2012 <<< app-editors/gedit-3.2.6

     Fri May 25 20:03:26 2012 >>> app-editors/gedit-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 20:05:15 2012 <<< app-cdr/brasero-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 20:05:17 2012 >>> app-cdr/brasero-3.4.1

     Fri May 25 20:05:42 2012 <<< app-arch/unrar-4.1.4-r2

     Fri May 25 20:05:43 2012 >>> app-arch/unrar-4.2.2

     Fri May 25 20:06:01 2012 <<< app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.4g

     Fri May 25 20:06:01 2012 >>> app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g

     Fri May 25 20:06:55 2012 <<< app-arch/file-roller-3.2.2

     Fri May 25 20:06:57 2012 >>> app-arch/file-roller-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 20:07:32 2012 <<< app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10

     Fri May 25 20:07:32 2012 >>> app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10-r1

     Fri May 25 20:08:07 2012 <<< app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.1-r1

     Fri May 25 20:08:08 2012 >>> app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.2

     Fri May 25 22:03:58 2012 <<< app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20120127

     Fri May 25 22:03:59 2012 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20120127-r1

     Fri May 25 22:08:26 2012 <<< xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.9.0

     Fri May 25 22:08:28 2012 >>> xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.10.0

     Fri May 25 22:08:57 2012 <<< x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.99.3-r300

     Fri May 25 22:08:58 2012 >>> x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-3.0.0-r300

     Fri May 25 22:10:30 2012 <<< x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.4.1

     Fri May 25 22:10:34 2012 >>> x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 22:11:31 2012 <<< x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-extras-3.0.0

     Fri May 25 22:11:35 2012 >>> x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-extras-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 22:14:37 2012 <<< x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.2.1.2

     Fri May 25 22:14:41 2012 >>> x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 22:15:45 2012 <<< x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.2.0

     Fri May 25 22:15:46 2012 >>> x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.4.1

     Fri May 25 22:16:37 2012 <<< x11-terms/xterm-278

     Fri May 25 22:16:37 2012 >>> x11-terms/xterm-279

     Fri May 25 22:17:23 2012 <<< x11-misc/xplanet-1.2.2

     Fri May 25 22:17:23 2012 >>> x11-misc/xplanet-1.3.0

     Fri May 25 22:18:14 2012 <<< x11-misc/colord-0.1.18

     Fri May 25 22:18:15 2012 >>> x11-misc/colord-0.1.21

     Fri May 25 22:18:45 2012 <<< x11-misc/alacarte-0.13.2-r50

     Fri May 25 22:18:47 2012 >>> x11-misc/alacarte-0.13.3

     Fri May 25 22:19:46 2012 <<< x11-libs/vte-0.32.0

     Fri May 25 22:19:47 2012 >>> x11-libs/vte-0.32.1

     Fri May 25 22:20:28 2012 <<< x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.2.3

     Fri May 25 22:20:29 2012 >>> x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 22:20:57 2012 >>> x11-libs/goocanvas-2.0.1

     Fri May 25 22:21:37 2012 <<< x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.5.2

     Fri May 25 22:21:37 2012 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.6.1

     Fri May 25 22:24:10 2012 <<< x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.0-r1

     Fri May 25 22:24:12 2012 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.1.902

     Fri May 25 22:24:40 2012 <<< x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.6

     Fri May 25 22:24:41 2012 >>> x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.7

     Fri May 25 22:26:29 2012 <<< www-client/epiphany-3.4.0.1

     Fri May 25 22:26:30 2012 >>> www-client/epiphany-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 22:30:32 2012 >>> dev-lang/rubinius-1.2.4.20110705

     Fri May 25 22:30:37 2012 >>> virtual/rubygems-5

     Fri May 25 22:30:51 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.200.0-r1

     Fri May 25 22:30:52 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.200.0-r2

     Fri May 25 22:31:07 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r1

     Fri May 25 22:31:07 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r2

     Fri May 25 22:31:22 2012 <<< virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.170.0-r2

     Fri May 25 22:31:22 2012 >>> virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.170.0-r3

     Fri May 25 22:31:37 2012 <<< virtual/perl-Encode-2.440.0

     Fri May 25 22:31:37 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Encode-2.440.0-r1

     Fri May 25 22:32:07 2012 <<< sys-power/upower-0.9.15

     Fri May 25 22:32:08 2012 >>> sys-power/upower-0.9.16

     Fri May 25 22:32:30 2012 <<< sys-power/acpid-2.0.16

     Fri May 25 22:32:30 2012 >>> sys-power/acpid-2.0.16-r1

     Fri May 25 22:33:24 2012 <<< sys-libs/tdb-1.2.9

     Fri May 25 22:33:25 2012 >>> sys-libs/tdb-1.2.10

     Fri May 25 22:33:41 2012 <<< sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5

     Fri May 25 22:33:42 2012 >>> sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5-r1

     Fri May 25 22:34:13 2012 <<< sys-fs/xfsdump-3.0.6

     Fri May 25 22:34:13 2012 >>> sys-fs/xfsdump-3.1.0

     Fri May 25 22:34:48 2012 >>> sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.4

     Fri May 25 22:34:49 2012 >>> sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.2

     Fri May 25 22:35:12 2012 <<< sys-fs/udisks-1.94.0

     Fri May 25 22:35:13 2012 >>> sys-fs/udisks-1.97.0-r1

     Fri May 25 22:35:44 2012 <<< sys-fs/fuse-2.8.7

     Fri May 25 22:35:44 2012 >>> sys-fs/fuse-2.9.0

     Fri May 25 22:42:43 2012 <<< sys-devel/llvm-3.0-r2

     Fri May 25 22:42:44 2012 >>> sys-devel/llvm-3.1

     Fri May 25 22:46:44 2012 <<< sys-devel/gdb-7.4

     Fri May 25 22:46:45 2012 >>> sys-devel/gdb-7.4.1

     Fri May 25 22:47:38 2012 <<< sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5

     Fri May 25 22:47:38 2012 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r2

     Fri May 25 22:47:54 2012 <<< sys-apps/paxctl-0.7-r1

     Fri May 25 22:47:55 2012 >>> sys-apps/paxctl-0.7-r2

     Fri May 25 22:48:13 2012 <<< sys-apps/help2man-1.40.8

     Fri May 25 22:48:14 2012 >>> sys-apps/help2man-1.40.9

     Fri May 25 22:48:53 2012 <<< sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 22:48:54 2012 >>> sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.4.1

     Fri May 25 22:50:31 2012 <<< sci-physics/bullet-2.79-r1

     Fri May 25 22:50:31 2012 >>> sci-physics/bullet-2.80

     Fri May 25 22:53:34 2012 <<< sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.8

     Fri May 25 22:53:34 2012 >>> sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.8-r1

     Fri May 25 22:56:11 2012 <<< sci-libs/fftw-3.3.1

     Fri May 25 22:56:12 2012 >>> sci-libs/fftw-3.3.2

     Fri May 25 22:56:55 2012 <<< net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5

     Fri May 25 22:56:55 2012 >>> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-1.0

     Fri May 25 22:57:13 2012 <<< net-misc/whois-5.0.15

     Fri May 25 22:57:13 2012 >>> net-misc/whois-5.0.16

     Fri May 25 22:57:49 2012 <<< net-misc/vino-3.2.2

     Fri May 25 22:57:50 2012 >>> net-misc/vino-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 22:58:37 2012 <<< net-misc/vinagre-3.2.2

     Fri May 25 22:58:39 2012 >>> net-misc/vinagre-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 22:59:35 2012 <<< net-misc/openssh-5.9_p1-r4

     Fri May 25 22:59:36 2012 >>> net-misc/openssh-6.0_p1

     Fri May 25 23:01:08 2012 <<< net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.17.7

     Fri May 25 23:01:09 2012 >>> net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.18.1

     Fri May 25 23:01:41 2012 <<< net-libs/libsoup-2.38.0

     Fri May 25 23:01:42 2012 >>> net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1

     Fri May 25 23:02:00 2012 <<< net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.0

     Fri May 25 23:02:01 2012 >>> net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1

     Fri May 25 23:05:02 2012 <<< net-libs/gnutls-2.12.18

     Fri May 25 23:05:03 2012 >>> net-libs/gnutls-2.12.19

     Fri May 25 23:05:36 2012 <<< net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.0

     Fri May 25 23:05:37 2012 >>> net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3

     Fri May 25 23:06:25 2012 <<< net-im/telepathy-mission-control-5.10.1

     Fri May 25 23:06:26 2012 >>> net-im/telepathy-mission-control-5.12.0

     Fri May 25 23:07:01 2012 <<< net-im/telepathy-logger-0.2.12-r1

     Fri May 25 23:07:02 2012 >>> net-im/telepathy-logger-0.4.0

     Fri May 25 23:08:59 2012 <<< net-im/empathy-3.2.2

     Fri May 25 23:09:01 2012 >>> net-im/empathy-3.2.2-r1

     Fri May 25 23:09:27 2012 <<< net-fs/cifs-utils-5.3

     Fri May 25 23:09:28 2012 >>> net-fs/cifs-utils-5.4

     Fri May 25 23:09:44 2012 <<< net-firewall/shorewall-core-4.5.0.1-r2

     Fri May 25 23:09:45 2012 >>> net-firewall/shorewall-core-4.5.0.1-r3

     Fri May 25 23:10:17 2012 <<< net-firewall/iptables-1.4.13

     Fri May 25 23:10:18 2012 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.4.13-r1

     Fri May 25 23:10:40 2012 <<< net-dns/dnsmasq-2.60

     Fri May 25 23:10:41 2012 >>> net-dns/dnsmasq-2.61

     Fri May 25 23:11:47 2012 <<< net-dns/c-ares-1.7.5

     Fri May 25 23:11:48 2012 >>> net-dns/c-ares-1.8.0

     Fri May 25 23:13:56 2012 <<< net-dns/bind-tools-9.9.0

     Fri May 25 23:13:56 2012 >>> net-dns/bind-tools-9.9.1

     Fri May 25 23:14:16 2012 <<< media-video/gnome-video-effects-0.3.0

     Fri May 25 23:14:17 2012 >>> media-video/gnome-video-effects-0.4.0

     Fri May 25 23:14:47 2012 <<< media-sound/mpg123-1.13.8

     Fri May 25 23:14:48 2012 >>> media-sound/mpg123-1.14.2

     Fri May 25 23:15:41 2012 <<< media-sound/moc-2.5.0_alpha4_p20111211

     Fri May 25 23:15:42 2012 >>> media-sound/moc-2.5.0_alpha4_p20120501-r1

     Fri May 25 23:16:27 2012 <<< media-plugins/live-2012.04.04

     Fri May 25 23:16:28 2012 >>> media-plugins/live-2012.04.21

     Fri May 25 23:20:48 2012 <<< media-libs/vigra-1.7.1-r1

     Fri May 25 23:20:49 2012 >>> media-libs/vigra-1.8.0

     Fri May 25 23:21:17 2012 <<< media-libs/taglib-1.7.1

     Fri May 25 23:21:17 2012 >>> media-libs/taglib-1.7.2

     Fri May 25 23:27:22 2012 <<< media-libs/opencv-2.3.1a-r1

     Fri May 25 23:27:23 2012 >>> media-libs/opencv-2.3.1a-r20

     Fri May 25 23:27:55 2012 >>> media-libs/musicbrainz-5.0.1

     Fri May 25 23:27:57 2012 <<< media-libs/musicbrainz-4.0.0

     Fri May 25 23:27:58 2012 >>> media-libs/musicbrainz-4.0.3

     Fri May 25 23:28:30 2012 <<< media-libs/libvpx-1.0.0

     Fri May 25 23:28:30 2012 >>> media-libs/libvpx-1.1.0

     Fri May 25 23:29:34 2012 <<< media-libs/libsidplay-2.1.1-r2

     Fri May 25 23:29:35 2012 >>> media-libs/libsidplay-2.1.1-r3

     Fri May 25 23:30:03 2012 <<< media-libs/libmtp-1.1.2

     Fri May 25 23:30:04 2012 >>> media-libs/libmtp-1.1.3

     Fri May 25 23:30:49 2012 <<< media-libs/libmp4v2-1.9.1_p479

     Fri May 25 23:30:49 2012 >>> media-libs/libmp4v2-2.0.0

     Fri May 25 23:33:01 2012 <<< media-gfx/shotwell-0.12.1

     Fri May 25 23:33:03 2012 >>> media-gfx/shotwell-0.12.3

     Fri May 25 23:35:28 2012 <<< media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.6.4

     Fri May 25 23:35:29 2012 >>> media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.6.9

     Fri May 25 23:35:59 2012 <<< media-gfx/graphite2-1.1.1

     Fri May 25 23:36:00 2012 >>> media-gfx/graphite2-1.1.2

     Fri May 25 23:37:32 2012 <<< media-gfx/eog-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 23:37:34 2012 >>> media-gfx/eog-3.4.1

     Fri May 25 23:45:40 2012 <<< mail-client/evolution-3.2.3

     Fri May 25 23:47:11 2012 >>> mail-client/evolution-3.2.3-r1

     Fri May 25 23:47:35 2012 <<< lxde-base/menu-cache-0.3.2

     Fri May 25 23:47:35 2012 >>> lxde-base/menu-cache-0.3.3

     Fri May 25 23:47:57 2012 <<< lxde-base/lxinput-0.3.1

     Fri May 25 23:47:58 2012 >>> lxde-base/lxinput-0.3.2

     Fri May 25 23:48:56 2012 <<< gnome-extra/zenity-3.2.0

     Fri May 25 23:48:57 2012 >>> gnome-extra/zenity-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 23:49:20 2012 <<< gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.2.1

     Fri May 25 23:49:21 2012 >>> gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 23:50:04 2012 <<< gnome-extra/yelp-3.2.1

     Fri May 25 23:50:06 2012 >>> gnome-extra/yelp-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 23:50:38 2012 <<< gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.0.2

     Fri May 25 23:50:39 2012 >>> gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.0.3

     Fri May 25 23:51:22 2012 <<< gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.2.2

     Fri May 25 23:51:23 2012 >>> gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.4.1.1

     Fri May 25 23:52:09 2012 <<< gnome-extra/gtkhtml-4.2.3

     Fri May 25 23:52:10 2012 >>> gnome-extra/gtkhtml-4.4.2

     Fri May 25 23:52:41 2012 <<< gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.2.1

     Fri May 25 23:52:43 2012 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 23:53:23 2012 <<< gnome-extra/gcalctool-6.4.0

     Fri May 25 23:53:24 2012 >>> gnome-extra/gcalctool-6.4.2.1

     Fri May 25 23:55:47 2012 <<< gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.2.3-r1

     Fri May 25 23:55:49 2012 >>> gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.2.3-r2

     Fri May 25 23:56:28 2012 <<< gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.0

     Fri May 25 23:56:28 2012 >>> gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1

     Fri May 25 23:57:19 2012 <<< gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.0

     Fri May 25 23:57:20 2012 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3

     Fri May 25 23:57:42 2012 <<< gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.4.0

     Fri May 25 23:57:43 2012 >>> gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.4.2

     Fri May 25 23:59:18 2012 <<< gnome-base/gnome-applets-3.2.1

     Sat May 26 00:00:15 2012 >>> gnome-base/gnome-applets-3.4.1

     Sat May 26 00:00:41 2012 <<< gnome-base/dconf-0.12.0

     Sat May 26 00:00:42 2012 >>> gnome-base/dconf-0.12.1

     Sat May 26 00:01:48 2012 <<< games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.1

     Sat May 26 00:01:58 2012 >>> games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2

     Sat May 26 00:02:20 2012 <<< dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.9.2

     Sat May 26 00:02:21 2012 >>> dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.10.0

     Sat May 26 00:04:51 2012 <<< dev-util/cmake-2.8.7-r5

     Sat May 26 00:04:52 2012 >>> dev-util/cmake-2.8.8-r2

     Sat May 26 00:05:10 2012 <<< dev-ruby/rubygems-1.8.23

     Sat May 26 00:05:11 2012 >>> dev-ruby/rubygems-1.8.24

     Sat May 26 00:05:30 2012 <<< dev-python/simplejson-2.5.0

     Sat May 26 00:05:31 2012 >>> dev-python/simplejson-2.5.2

     Sat May 26 00:06:08 2012 >>> dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.3

     Sat May 26 00:06:15 2012 <<< dev-python/python-ldap-2.4.8

     Sat May 26 00:06:16 2012 >>> dev-python/python-ldap-2.4.9

     Sat May 26 00:06:47 2012 <<< dev-python/feedparser-5.1.1

     Sat May 26 00:06:48 2012 >>> dev-python/feedparser-5.1.2

     Sat May 26 00:07:41 2012 >>> dev-python/pygments-1.5

     Sat May 26 00:09:23 2012 <<< dev-python/docutils-0.8.1

     Sat May 26 00:09:26 2012 >>> dev-python/docutils-0.9

     Sat May 26 00:12:31 2012 <<< dev-python/cython-0.15.1-r1

     Sat May 26 00:12:35 2012 >>> dev-python/cython-0.16

     Sat May 26 00:13:02 2012 <<< dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.960.0

     Sat May 26 00:13:03 2012 >>> dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.980.0

     Sat May 26 00:13:25 2012 <<< dev-perl/glib-perl-1.251.0

     Sat May 26 00:13:25 2012 >>> dev-perl/glib-perl-1.260.0

     Sat May 26 00:13:41 2012 <<< dev-perl/extutils-pkgconfig-1.120.0

     Sat May 26 00:13:42 2012 >>> dev-perl/extutils-pkgconfig-1.130.0

     Sat May 26 00:14:17 2012 <<< dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.28

     Sat May 26 00:14:18 2012 >>> dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29

     Sat May 26 00:17:18 2012 <<< dev-libs/ppl-0.12

     Sat May 26 00:17:18 2012 >>> dev-libs/ppl-0.12.1

     Sat May 26 00:19:42 2012 <<< dev-libs/nss-3.13.3

     Sat May 26 00:19:42 2012 >>> dev-libs/nss-3.13.4

     Sat May 26 00:20:53 2012 <<< dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0_rc1

     Sat May 26 00:20:54 2012 >>> dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0

     Sat May 26 00:21:16 2012 <<< dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9_rc3

     Sat May 26 00:21:16 2012 >>> dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9

     Sat May 26 00:22:01 2012 <<< dev-libs/libpeas-1.2.0-r1

     Sat May 26 00:22:03 2012 >>> dev-libs/libpeas-1.4.0-r1

     Sat May 26 00:22:38 2012 <<< dev-libs/libnl-3.2.7

     Sat May 26 00:22:39 2012 >>> dev-libs/libnl-3.2.9

     Sat May 26 00:22:59 2012 >>> dev-libs/libmowgli-2.0.0

     Sat May 26 00:27:10 2012 <<< dev-libs/libgweather-3.2.1

     Sat May 26 00:27:22 2012 >>> dev-libs/libgweather-3.4.1

     Sat May 26 00:27:54 2012 <<< dev-libs/libevent-2.0.18

     Sat May 26 00:27:54 2012 >>> dev-libs/libevent-2.0.19

     Sat May 26 00:28:19 2012 <<< dev-libs/libatasmart-0.18

     Sat May 26 00:28:19 2012 >>> dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19

     Sat May 26 00:28:51 2012 <<< dev-libs/gmime-2.6.7

     Sat May 26 00:28:52 2012 >>> dev-libs/gmime-2.6.9

     Sat May 26 00:29:22 2012 <<< dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.2-r1

     Sat May 26 00:29:23 2012 >>> dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.2-r2

     Sat May 26 00:43:40 2012 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r1

     Sat May 26 00:45:53 2012 <<< dev-lang/v8-3.10.8.7

     Sat May 26 00:45:53 2012 >>> dev-lang/v8-3.10.8.10

     Sat May 26 00:46:20 2012 <<< app-text/yelp-tools-3.2.1

     Sat May 26 00:46:21 2012 >>> app-text/yelp-tools-3.4.1

     Sat May 26 00:46:46 2012 <<< app-text/libwps-0.2.4

     Sat May 26 00:46:47 2012 >>> app-text/libwps-0.2.6

     Sat May 26 00:48:36 2012 <<< app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.5.2

     Sat May 26 00:48:36 2012 >>> app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.5.3

     Sat May 26 00:48:59 2012 <<< app-mobilephone/obexd-0.45

     Sat May 26 00:48:59 2012 >>> app-mobilephone/obexd-0.46

     Sat May 26 08:56:52 2012 <<< dev-libs/cloog-ppl-0.15.10

     Sat May 26 08:56:53 2012 >>> dev-libs/cloog-ppl-0.15.10

     Sat May 26 08:57:35 2012 <<< media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20120405

     Sat May 26 08:57:35 2012 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20120405

     Sat May 26 09:04:57 2012 <<< dev-libs/cloog-ppl-0.15.10

     Sat May 26 09:04:58 2012 >>> dev-libs/cloog-ppl-0.15.10

     Sat May 26 09:05:40 2012 <<< sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.1

     Sat May 26 09:05:41 2012 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.2

     Sat May 26 09:06:06 2012 <<< media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20120405

     Sat May 26 09:06:07 2012 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20120405

     Sat May 26 09:11:40 2012 <<< media-video/vlc-2.0.1

     Sat May 26 09:11:41 2012 >>> media-video/vlc-2.0.1

     Sat May 26 09:19:03 2012 <<< games-sports/vdrift-20111022

     Sat May 26 09:19:04 2012 >>> games-sports/vdrift-20111022

     Sat May 26 09:30:03 2012 >>> app-text/asciidoc-8.6.7

     Sat May 26 09:30:13 2012 >>> dev-libs/libev-4.11

     Sat May 26 09:30:38 2012 >>> x11-wm/awesome-3.4.11

     Sat May 26 09:49:38 2012 >>> x11-plugins/vicious-2.0.4

     Sat May 26 20:34:28 2012 <<< sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2

     Sat May 26 20:34:29 2012 >>> sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2

     Sat May 26 21:15:25 2012 <<< sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.33.1

     Sat May 26 21:15:25 2012 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.33.1

     Sat May 26 22:40:50 2012 >>> virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.380.0-r2

     Sat May 26 22:40:53 2012 >>> dev-util/fix-la-relink-command-0.1.1

     Sat May 26 22:43:04 2012 <<< dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0

     Sat May 26 22:43:05 2012 >>> dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0-r1

     Sat May 26 22:45:08 2012 <<< net-nds/openldap-2.4.30

     Sat May 26 22:45:09 2012 >>> net-nds/openldap-2.4.31

     Sun May 27 00:08:04 2012 <<< sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.33.1

     Sun May 27 00:08:05 2012 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.32

     Sun May 27 00:25:16 2012 <<< sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.32

     Sun May 27 00:25:17 2012 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.29

     Sun May 27 00:44:55 2012 <<< sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.29

     Sun May 27 00:44:56 2012 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.25.1

     Sun May 27 03:23:09 2012 <<< sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.0

     Sun May 27 03:23:13 2012 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.0

     Sun May 27 03:52:05 2012 <<< sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

     Sun May 27 03:52:09 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

```

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Also lets have a look at make.conf

 

Here is my make.conf.

I have commented on things that I have changed through out this version of Gentoo.

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="-*,~x86,~amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 ~EM64T"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

#CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -pipe -w -Werror=unused-variable"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -pipe -w -Wno-error"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -pipe -w"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-r --quiet-build=n"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-r -j 4"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n --keep-going y -j 2"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n --keep-going y -j 2"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going y -j 2"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo "

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/"GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synaptics vmmouse virtualbox"

#LINGUAS="en en_US"

#MAKEOPTS="-w -Wno-error -j5"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#USE="acpi aperfmperf apic arat arch_perfmon audacious avx bts clflush cmov

#     constant_tsc cx16 cx8 de derby dhclient dhcpcd directfb ds_cpl dtes64 dts

#     epb ept est fat fbcon flexpriority fpu fxsr gnome ht ida iostats java jce

#     lahf_lm libkms lm maps mca mce minizip mmx monitor msr mtrr nonstop_tsc

#     nopl nsplugin ntfs nx pae pat pbe pclmulqdq pdcm pebs pge pln pni popcnt

#     pse pse36 pts rdesktop-vrdp rdtscp rep_good resolvconf sep server ss sse

#     sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 symlink syscall tm tm2 tpr_shadow tsc vboxwebsrv

#     vme vmx vnmi vpid wifi x2apic xinerama xsave xsaveopt xtopology xtpr"

USE="64bit acpi addns ads alsa apache2 apcupsd aperfmperf apic apng arat

     arch_perfmon audacious avx bash-completion battery bts caps cdr clamav

     clamd clamdtop clflush cmov connection-sharing constant_tsc cscope curl

     custom-cflags custom-optimization cx16 cx8 de dedicated derby

     device-mapper dga dhcpcd dirac direct2d directfb directx dmx ds_cpl dshow

     dtes64 dts dv dvd dxva2 eds egl epb ept equalizer est eve extensions fat

     fbcon fbosd ffmpeg fftw firefox-bookmarks flexpriority fltk fluidsynth

     fpu freerdp fuse fxsr gcj gme gnome gnome-keyring growl gstreamer gtk

     gtk3 hddtemp high-ints ht httpd icu ida imlib iostats iptables jack java

     java6 javascript jce joystick kate kdrive keychain lahf_lm lame laptop

     libass libkms libproxy libsamplerate libtiger libv4l libv4l2 libvisual

     linsys live lm lock lzo maps matroska mca mce midi mikmod minizip mmx moc

     modplug monitor mouse mozdom mpd msr mtp mtrr musepack nautilus netbeans

     netlink networkmanager nonstop_tsc nopl nsplugin nss ntfs nx odk

     offlinehelp omxil openal openldap openpgp openrc opensc openssl pae pat

     pbe pclmulqdq pcsc-lite pdcm pdfimport pebs pge pidgin pkcs11 pln pni

     popcnt postgres projectm pse pse36 pts pulseaudio pvr python quicktime

     rdesktop rdesktop-vrdp rdtscp remote rep_good resolvconf rss rtsp samba

     schroedinger sdk sdl-image sendto sep server servletapi shine shout sid

     sip smartcard smbclient smbkrb5passwd smbsharemodes smbtav2 smp sna

     speech speex sqlite ss sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssh ssse3

     stars stk swat switcher symlink syscall syslog taglib telepathy templates

     theora thunar thunderbird tint2conf tm tm2 toolbar tools tpr_shadow

     tracker tsc twolame udisks upnp utils v4l v4l2 vaapi vala vcdx video vlm

     vme vmx vnc vnmi vpid vte wav waveout webcam webdav webdav-neon

     webdav-serf wifi wingdi wma-fixed x2apic xdmcp xforms xfs xine xinerama

     xinetd xmms2 xmp xplanet xrandr xsave xsaveopt xtopology xtpr xvfb zvbi

     -kde -kerberos -minimal -nfs -ruby -static-libs -vboxwebsrv"

#VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident v4l vesa via vmware nvidia virtualbox"

#VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev glint intel mga neomagic nouveau tdfx v4l vesa via virtualbox"

#VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv savage sis tdfx trident v4l vesa via vmware nvidia virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev intel i915 i965 v4l vesa virtualbox"

```

 *Quote:*   

> Before trying to compile again, restore the backup .config and use make menuconfig then  genkernel  --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --install --symlink all

 

Already do.

I am storing all my kernel configs in /etc/kernels and when a new kernel comes out I just copy the old kernel's config to the new kernel's config name.

I am going to try a total restore of genkernel, gcc, and gentoo-sources and see if that fixes it.

Here is my emerge --info.

```

Portage 2.1.10.63 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 May 2012 05:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p28

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.4-r4, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -pipe -w"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7-avx -pipe -w"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going y -j 2"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi addns ads alsa amd64 apache2 apcupsd aperfmperf apic apng arat arch_perfmon audacious avx bash-completion battery berkdb bluetooth branding bts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr clamav clamd clamdtop clflush cli cmov connection-sharing consolekit constant_tsc cracklib crypt cscope cups curl custom-cflags custom-optimization cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de dedicated derby device-mapper dga dhcpcd dirac direct2d directfb directx dmx dri ds_cpl dshow dtes64 dts dv dvd dvdr dxva2 eds egl emboss encode epb ept equalizer est eve exif extensions fam fat fbcon fbosd ffmpeg fftw firefox firefox-bookmarks flac flexpriority fltk fluidsynth fortran fpu freerdp fuse fxsr gcj gdbm gif gme gnome gnome-keyring gpm growl gstreamer gtk gtk3 hddtemp high-ints ht httpd iconv icu ida imlib iostats iptables ipv6 jack java java6 javascript jce joystick jpeg kate kdrive keychain lahf_lm lame laptop lcms ldap libass libkms libnotify libproxy libsamplerate libtiger libv4l libv4l2 libvisual linsys live lm lock lzo mad maps matroska mca mce midi mikmod minizip mmx mng moc modplug modules monitor mouse mozdom mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg msr mtp mtrr mudflap multilib musepack nautilus ncurses netbeans netlink networkmanager nls nonstop_tsc nopl nptl nsplugin nss ntfs nx odk offlinehelp ogg omxil openal opengl openldap openmp openpgp openrc opensc openssl pae pam pango pat pbe pclmulqdq pcre pcsc-lite pdcm pdf pdfimport pebs pge pidgin pkcs11 pln png pni policykit popcnt postgres ppds pppd projectm pse pse36 pts pulseaudio pvr python qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop rdesktop-vrdp rdtscp readline remote rep_good resolvconf rss rtsp samba schroedinger sdk sdl sdl-image sendto sep server servletapi session shine shout sid sip smartcard smbclient smbkrb5passwd smbsharemodes smbtav2 smp sna speech speex spell sqlite ss sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssh ssl ssse3 stars startup-notification stk svg swat switcher symlink syscall syslog taglib tcpd telepathy templates theora thunar thunderbird tiff tint2conf tm tm2 toolbar tools tpr_shadow tracker truetype tsc twolame udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb utils v4l v4l2 vaapi vala vcdx video vlm vme vmx vnc vnmi vorbis vpid vte wav waveout webcam webdav webdav-neon webdav-serf wifi wingdi wma-fixed wxwidgets x264 x2apic xcb xdmcp xforms xfs xine xinerama xinetd xml xmms2 xmp xorg xplanet xrandr xsave xsaveopt xtopology xtpr xulrunner xv xvfb xvid zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synaptics vmmouse virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev intel i915 i965 v4l vesa virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## BillWho

cld71.

I don't mix repos ~amd64 ~x86 so I might be wrong here, but I think that's part of the problem.

Did the gentoo-sources get pulled from ~amd64 or ~x86  :Question: 

You're compiling with gcc-4.6.3 which is ~x86. The latest ~amd64 is gcc-4.5.3-r2  :Exclamation: 

That's the avenue I would pursue   :Wink: 

----------

## cld71

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> I don't mix repos ~amd64 ~x86 so I might be wrong here, but I think that's part of the problem.

 

Had no problem in the past.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Did the gentoo-sources get pulled from ~amd64 or ~x86 

 

I think both.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> You're compiling with gcc-4.6.3 which is ~x86. The latest ~amd64 is gcc-4.5.3-r2 :!

 

I have also tried compiling with gcc-4.5.3-r2 too and it didn't work.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> That's the avenue I would pursue  

 

I changed it to ~amd64 and the same error.

So I think my options are:

1. To wait and see if Gentoo fixes the issue.

2. Submit a bug.

3. Re-install.

----------

## BillWho

cld71,

This is perplexing. I'm running sys-kernel/git-sources-3.4_rc7 on a ~86 and ~amd64 - no problem at all.

Try git-sources-3.4_rc7, copy your .config to it and run make oldconfig then try the genkernel line I provided earlier.

Also what do you get with 

```
gcc -### -march=native -E /usr/include/stdlib.h 2>&1 | grep "/usr/libexec/gcc/.*cc1"
```

----------

## cld71

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Try git-sources-3.4_rc7, copy your .config to it and run make oldconfig then try the genkernel line I provided earlier.

 

No, git sources didn't work, and vanilla-sources didn't work.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Also what do you get with 
> 
> ```
> gcc -### -march=native -E /usr/include/stdlib.h 2>&1 | grep "/usr/libexec/gcc/.*cc1"
> ```
> ...

 

 "/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/cc1" "-E" "-quiet" "/usr/include/stdlib.h" "-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2" "-march=core2" "-mcx16" "-msahf" "-mpclmul" "-mpopcnt" "-mavx" "--param" "l1-cache-size=32" "--param" "l1-cache-line-size=64" "--param" "l2-cache-size=6144" "-mtune=generic"

----------

## BillWho

cld71,

For lack of any brilliant ideas, try -march=native in your make.conf if you haven't already done so   :Confused: 

Also ,what does this say   :Question:  

```
genlop -i sys-kernel/git-sources
```

EDIT: Never mind with the -march=native. I noticed that you have already tried that   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Veldrin

the -march settings in make.conf do not matter, as the kernel uses its own settings (which are based on -mtune).

and gentoo-sources-3.4.0 build fine with gcc-4.6.3 on amd64. 

that said, can you try to build the kernel via cd /usr/src/linus && make?

I had some weird cases (which i did not investigate further) where genkernel was not able to build the kernel, but the normal make command was able to. 

you can build one the kernel is built, the rest can be done via genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --install --symlink --no-clean all

V.

----------

## carpenterguy

Let me join in, I ran into this issue yesterday. I have a server with funtoo, a desktop that is dual booted with funtoo/gentoo. 

Was the server that I needed a new kernel for and failed with same error.

So I tried it on the funtoo desktop and same error, So I booted gentoo and did a fresh uavND world, fails with same error. I have the error here.

I can build the 3.3.5 kernel with no problems, For me is only the 3.4 kernel that fails, I do not see a bug report on it yet though.

```
*         >> Compiling 3.4.0-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.4.0-gentoo modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:2860:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

*.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

*--

*choice[1]: 1

*Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y

*Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

*--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

*PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

*  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

*  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

*      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  * Wireless

*  *

*  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

*    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

*Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

*CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function 'yylex1':

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x8.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

*  CC      fs/compat_ioctl.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

*drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

*  CC [M]  sound/core/seq/oss/seq_oss_event.o

*  CC [M]  sound/core/seq/oss/seq_oss_rw.o

*  CC [M]  sound/core/seq/oss/seq_oss_synth.o

*drivers/block/cciss.c: In function 'dev_show_unique_id':

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[2]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[3]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[4]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[5]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[6]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[7]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[8]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[9]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[10]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[11]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[12]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[13]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[14]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[15]' may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/hwmon/w83781d.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/hwmon/w83791d.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/hwmon/abituguru.o

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c: In function 'r100_bandwidth_update':

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2894:50: warning: 'disp_drain_rate.full' may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2840:63: warning: 'crit_point_ff.full' may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  net/atm/svc.o

*  CC [M]  net/atm/ioctl.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

*  CC [M]  net/atm/common.o

*drivers/md/raid10.c: In function 'read_balance':

*drivers/md/raid10.c:681:18: warning: 'rdev' may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  net/bridge/br.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

*  CC [M]  net/bridge/br_device.o

*In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function 'i2o_cfg_passthru':

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*--

*  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ULOG.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/arp_tables.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function 'nmclan_config':

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/main.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/key.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/util.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c: In function 'find_entry.clone.7':

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c:572:6: warning: 'hash' may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/driver-trace.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/profile.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/mlme.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/qp.o

*net/mac80211/mlme.c: In function 'ieee80211_prep_connection':

*net/mac80211/mlme.c:3060:19: warning: 'sta' may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_tx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/common.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function 'libipw_wx_set_encodeext':

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable 'dev'

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn-rs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_resource.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/cistpl.o

*drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c: In function 'iwlagn_mac_resume':

*drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c:440:23: warning: unused variable 'img'

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_srp.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio_cif.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libiscsi.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

*drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_os.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_mbox.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_nportdisc.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_init.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

*cc1: warnings being treated as errors

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_bpl':

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot':

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_sgl':

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function 'lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot':

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: error: unused variable 'rc'

*make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1

*make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Error 2

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_mid.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_dfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_bsg.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla_nx.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.o

*make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

*make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!
```

----------

## BillWho

carpenterguy,

Just wondering if you tried make modules_install   :Question: 

----------

## cld71

I am going to try to install the same options in a VM to try to recreate the problem.

I have tried to do a make in the Linux kernel sources and it errors out as well.

And I tried compiling an older version of the kernel, but that also errors.

----------

## cld71

Okay, here is the break down of the VM test:

```

                                 kernel 3.4 compiled  kernel 3.3.4 compiled

with my use                   no

with my kernel config     no                                 no

with gcc 4.5.x                no                                 no in same test as above

with the cd config           no                                 no

```

This isn't even working with a new install of Gentoo on a VM.

I am all out of options.

----------

## popsUlfr

You might try disabling the driver that's causing trouble as a workaround:

```
sed -i 's/CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=.*$/CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=n/' .config
```

Unless you need the "Emulex Linux Device Driver for Fibre Channel Host Bus Adapters".

----------

## cld71

 *popsUlfr wrote:*   

> You might try disabling the driver that's causing trouble as a workaround:
> 
> ```
> sed -i 's/CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=.*$/CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=n/' .config
> ```
> ...

 

No the kernel still errors out.

I don't understand this.

It is a brand new system and still is having problems compiling the kernel.

----------

## lexflex

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> cld71.
> 
> I don't mix repos ~amd64 ~x86 so I might be wrong here, but I think that's part of the problem.
> 
> Did the gentoo-sources get pulled from ~amd64 or ~x86 
> ...

 

Hi,

Thanks for this advice !

I had similar compile-errors as described by OP; Couldn't compile either a new kernel ( 3.4) or recompile older kernels.

This was caused by what you describe: I accidentally mixed up ~amd64 and ~x86 keywords (on an AMD64 system) , and used the "wrong" keyword for some time ( including upgrading quite some stuff with the "wrong" keyword, which messed-up my system, not just a few packages).

Solved now:

- Went back to gcc-4.5.3-r2   ( including all steps described in the gcc-upgrade guide, although i actually downgraded (using http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml )

- Recompiled glibc, genkernel en gentoolkit  with new GCC

- In the end: also recompiled all system files:

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y system
```

 (before this I cleaned /usr/portage/distfiles forcing a re-download of the needed packages to make sure no wrongly downloaded packages where still present).

After this, kernel recompiles again.

The system now works, kernel compiles and reboots, and allowed me to recompile nvidia-drivers, so gnome is running again too.

Alex.

----------

## BillWho

lexflex,

 *Quote:*   

> The system now works, kernel compiles and reboots, and allowed me to recompile nvidia-drivers, so gnome is running again too. 

 

Thanks for that follow-up information.  I'm glad to hear that you got your system straightened out and all is well in gentoo land again   :Very Happy: 

Unfortunately, it might not work for everyone. I know of one user that still cannot compile the 3.4 kernel, but earlier ones compile with no problem.  

If you can think of anything you did that you didn't already mention,  we'd appreciate it.

Thanks again   :Wink: 

----------

## lexflex

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it might not work for everyone. I know of one user that still cannot compile the 3.4 kernel, but earlier ones compile with no problem.  
> 
> 

 

Sorry for giving some false hope, I had problems with ALL kernels since my gcc-mixup. 

However, it now works with 3.3. ( I was first trying to get "older"  stuff to work again)

Just tried to compile 3.4 also, same error re-occurs:

```

localhost src # genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* Linux Kernel 3.4.0-gentoo for x86_64...

* mount: /boot mounted successfully!

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2012-05-30--20-55-26.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 3.4.0-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.4.0-gentoo modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:2860:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

*.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

*--

*choice[1]: 1

*Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y

*Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

*--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

*PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

*  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

*  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

*      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  * Wireless

*  *

*  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

*    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

*Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

*CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’:

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

*  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_buf_item.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

*  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_extfree_item.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

*drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype

*--

*  CC [M]  fs/nfs/cache_lib.o

*  CC [M]  fs/nfs/nfs3proc.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

*  CC [M]  fs/nfs/nfs3xdr.o

*drivers/block/cciss.c: In function ‘dev_show_unique_id’:

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[1]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[2]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[3]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[4]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[5]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[6]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[7]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[8]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[9]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[10]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[11]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[13]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[14]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[15]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/ice1712/prodigy192.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/ice1712/prodigy_hifi.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/ice1712/juli.o

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c: In function ‘r100_bandwidth_update’:

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2894:50: warning: ‘disp_drain_rate.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2840:63: warning: ‘crit_point_ff.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  LD [M]  net/atm/atm.o

*  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/af_bluetooth.o

*  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/hci_core.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

*drivers/md/raid10.c: In function ‘read_balance’:

*drivers/md/raid10.c:681:18: warning: ‘rdev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

*In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*--

*  CC [M]  net/ipv6/ip6_fib.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv6/ipv6_sockglue.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

*--

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/driver-trace.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/intel/ixgbe/ixgbe_x540.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/mlme.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/intel/ixgbe/ixgbe_lib.o

*net/mac80211/mlme.c: In function ‘ieee80211_prep_connection’:

*net/mac80211/mlme.c:3060:19: warning: ‘sta’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/main.o

*  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto.o

*  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_l3proto_generic.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c: In function ‘find_entry.clone.7’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c:572:6: warning: ‘hash’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwl3945.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/ds.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function ‘libipw_wx_set_encodeext’:

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable ‘dev’

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/cs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/socket_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/cardbus.o

*drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c: In function ‘iwlagn_mac_resume’:

*drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c:440:23: warning: unused variable ‘img’

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio_cif.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/usb/usb-common.o

*drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas_fp.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_stub.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_core.o

*cc1: warnings being treated as errors

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot’:

*drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

*make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1

*make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Error 2

*make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_stub.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_cs.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.o

*make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

*make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

localhost src # 

```

----------

## BillWho

 *lexflex wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*   
> 
> Unfortunately, it might not work for everyone. I know of one user that still cannot compile the 3.4 kernel, but earlier ones compile with no problem.  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Well, at least there's some degree of consistency with that scenario, although I just compiled 3.4.0-rc7 on a ~86 and ~amd64   :Confused: 

I don't understand what the difference is with my two setups that dodges that problem   :Rolling Eyes: 

Here's my setup on the x86_64 AMD if it helps and thanks for the update   :Very Happy: 

```
root@gentoo-gateway bill # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha108 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.0-rc7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.0-rc7-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9150e_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 May 2012 12:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p28

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.2

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x11 wish xarthisius mozilla gentoo-gateway

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/  http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/wish /var/lib/layman/xarthisius /var/lib/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi additions alsa amd64 apng auto-hinter automount bindist branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dirac dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gusb hddtemp iconv introspection iostats ipv6 java jpeg kdrive lcms ldap libnotify live lm_sensors lock lua lua-cairo lua-imlib lxde mad math mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses network nls nptl ogg opengl openmp orc pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt-bundled qt3support qt4 readline rss scanner sdl session shared-dricore sound sox spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb utp v4l vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa r600 radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.2"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## mr meowski

Greetings all, had to make an account just for this but thought it only fair to post my fix for this after getting a substantial amount of help from reading this thread (and several others online).

Nothing particularly special about my setup - an ~amd64 flavoured gentoo instance in a Virtualbox VM showing exactly the same problems as listed by yourselves. As I am unusually lazy I typically build my kernels with the very basic "sudo genkernel --bootloader=grub all" stanza and I do very little special configuration (this is just a test VM after all). However, little things like this annoy me so I set to work on it. 

In short:

grep LPFC /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config 

sudo vi /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

cd /usr/src/linux && sudo make clean

sudo genkernel --bootloader=grub all

The key was step 2, where I changed "CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m" to "CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=n": genkernel then immediately built me a functional kernel, as per usual. This seemed the obvious thing to do as the module build was obviously failing on this specific unit and popsUlfr had already suggested "sed -i 's/CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=.*$/CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=n/' .config" (and I doubt any of us actually want/need the "Emulex Linux Device Driver for Fibre Channel Host Bus Adapters"...)

Obviously I'm lazy and am happy with the generic kernel-config - the rest of you would have to disable CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC in whichever .config you're building with, presumably. 

Hope this may help any of you still struggling with 3.4.0 and other poor souls who may find their way to this via google.

Regards,

Mr Meowski

----------

## lexflex

 *mr meowski wrote:*   

> Greetings all, had to make an account just for this but thought it only fair to post my fix for this after getting a substantial amount of help from reading this thread (and several others online).
> 
> The key was step 2, where I changed "CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m" to "CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=n": genkernel then immediately built me a functional kernel, as per usual. 

 

Hi Mrmeowski,

Thanks,

Indeed, that worked; disabled that module in menuconfig and the kernel and (the rest of the) modules compile!

```
genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

Alex.

----------

## cld71

Did the following:

 *mr meowski wrote:*   

> grep LPFC /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config 
> 
> sudo vi /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux && sudo make clean
> ...

 

And still getting this:

```

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

*warning: (XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND) selects INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND which has unmet direct dependencies (!S390 && !UML && INPUT && INPUT_MISC && XEN)

*warning: (XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND) selects INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND which has unmet direct dependencies (!S390 && !UML && INPUT && INPUT_MISC && XEN)

*--

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*COMMAND: make -j2 -j1 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" menuconfig 

*COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

*warning: (XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND) selects INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND which has unmet direct dependencies (!S390 && !UML && INPUT && INPUT_MISC && XEN)

*warning: (XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND) selects INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND which has unmet direct dependencies (!S390 && !UML && INPUT && INPUT_MISC && XEN)

*--

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’:

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      drivers/staging/rtl8712/rtl8712_io.o

*  CC      net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_expect.o

*  CC      drivers/staging/rtl8712/rtl871x_ioctl_linux.o

*  CC      net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_helper.o

*drivers/staging/rtl8712/rtl871x_ioctl_linux.c: In function ‘r8711_wx_get_scan’:

*drivers/staging/rtl8712/rtl871x_ioctl_linux.c:1268:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*--

*  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/uptodate.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/cpqarray.o

*  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/ver.o

*  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/quota_local.o

*drivers/block/cpqarray.c: In function ‘do_ida_request’:

*drivers/block/cpqarray.c:969:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

*  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/quota_global.o

*drivers/block/cciss.c: In function ‘dev_show_unique_id’:

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[1]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[2]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[3]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[4]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[5]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[6]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[7]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[8]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[9]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[10]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[11]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[13]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[14]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[15]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid1.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/echoaudio/indigodjx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/echoaudio/indigoio.o

*drivers/md/raid10.c: In function ‘read_balance’:

*drivers/md/raid10.c:681:18: warning: ‘rdev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/gspca/spca500.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/gspca/spca501.o

*In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:975:1: warning: the frame size of 1312 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru32.clone.2’:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:739:1: warning: the frame size of 1312 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/usbvision/usbvision-video.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/usbvision/usbvision-i2c.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_driver.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_queue.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/atl1c/atl1c_main.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_v4l2.o

*drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_v4l2.c: In function ‘uvc_v4l2_put_xu_mapping’:

*drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_v4l2.c:1100:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘__clear_user’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/intf.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/main.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv6/exthdrs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c: In function ‘find_entry.clone.7’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c:572:6: warning: ‘hash’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-ethtool.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/ht.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/agg-tx.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_tx_msix_handle’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:2243:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/agg-rx.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_poll_inta’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:1871:1: warning: the frame size of 1072 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*--

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/chan.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/driver-trace.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/qlogic/qlcnic/qlcnic_ethtool.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/mlme.o

*net/mac80211/mlme.c: In function ‘ieee80211_prep_connection’:

*net/mac80211/mlme.c:3060:19: warning: ‘sta’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/transport.o

*  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/rpc_rdma.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/ti/tlan.o

*  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.o

*net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c: In function ‘rpcrdma_register_default_external’:

*net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c:1774:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_srp.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ar9003_rtt.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/calib.o

*drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aacraid/commsup.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aacraid/dpcsup.o

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function ‘libipw_wx_set_encodeext’:

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable ‘dev’

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192de/led.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192de/phy.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_config.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.o

*drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.c: In function ‘_scsih_sas_broadcast_primitive_event’:

*drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.c:5766:40: warning: unused variable ‘event_data’

*--

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_init.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/hw.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.o

*drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c: In function ‘mvs_task_exec’:

*drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:888:24: warning: unused variable ‘dev’

*drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c: In function ‘mvs_update_phyinfo’:

*drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:1157:34: warning: comparison between ‘enum sas_device_type’ and ‘enum sas_dev_type’

*drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:1160:39: warning: comparison between ‘enum sas_device_type’ and ‘enum sas_dev_type’

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/speakup_audptr.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/speakup_bns.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/speakup_dectlk.o

*drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.c: In function ‘RxReorderIndicatePacket’:

*drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.c:773:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/kobjects.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/selection.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/serialio.o

*drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.c: In function ‘RxPktPendingTimeout’:

*drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.c:94:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

*--

*COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

*  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

*  GEN     include/applets.h

*  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

*scripts/basic/split-include.c: In function ‘main’:

*scripts/basic/split-include.c:134:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  GEN     miscutils/Kbuild

*  GEN     miscutils/Config.in

*  GEN     applets/Kbuild

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_choice’:

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c:354:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’:

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c:106:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘show_textbox’:

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:839:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘exec_conf’:

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:473:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘expr_print_file_helper’:

*scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1083:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘conf_write’:

*scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:492:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:494:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*Additional CFLAGS (EXTRA_CFLAGS) [] 

*

* Debugging Options

*

*Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Tab completion (FEATURE_TAB_COMPLETION) [Y/n/?] y

*    Username completion (FEATURE_USERNAME_COMPLETION) [N/y/?] n

*  Fancy shell prompts (FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_PROMPT) [N/y/?] n

*  Query cursor position from terminal (FEATURE_EDITING_ASK_TERMINAL) [N/y/?] n

*Non-POSIX, but safer, copying to special nodes (FEATURE_NON_POSIX_CP) [Y/n/?] y

*Give more precise messages when copy fails (cp, mv etc) (FEATURE_VERBOSE_CP_MESSAGE) [N/y/?] n

*Copy buffer size, in kilobytes (FEATURE_COPYBUF_KB) [4] 4

*Skip rootfs in mount table (FEATURE_SKIP_ROOTFS) [Y/n/?] y

*Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

*Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*bbconfig (BBCONFIG) [N/y/?] n

*beep (BEEP) [Y/n/?] y

*  default frequency (FEATURE_BEEP_FREQ) [4000] 4000

*  default length (FEATURE_BEEP_LENGTH_MS) [30] 30

*chat (CHAT) [Y/n/?] y

*  Enable NOFAIL expect strings (FEATURE_CHAT_NOFAIL) [Y/n/?] y

*--

* busybox: >> Compiling...

*COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

*  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

*  HOSTCC  applets/usage

*applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

*applets/usage.c:52:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

*  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

*  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

*applets/applet_tables.c: In function ‘main’:

*applets/applet_tables.c:151:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

*  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

*  CC      applets/applets.o

*applets/usage_pod.c: In function ‘main’:

*applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      archival/bzip2.o

*  LD      archival/libarchive/built-in.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/data_align.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.o

*archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c: In function ‘data_extract_all’:

*archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c:176:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      console-tools/clear.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/filter_accept_reject_list.o

*  CC      console-tools/dumpkmap.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/find_list_entry.o

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c: In function ‘dumpkmap_main’:

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c:50:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c:59:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c:72:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      console-tools/fgconsole.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.o

*  CC      console-tools/kbd_mode.o

*archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c: In function ‘get_header_tar’:

*archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:282:34: warning: array subscript is above array bounds

*  CC      console-tools/loadfont.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_bz2.o

*console-tools/loadfont.c: In function ‘setfont_main’:

*console-tools/loadfont.c:404:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*console-tools/loadfont.c:422:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      coreutils/id.o

*  CC      coreutils/ln.o

*  CC      coreutils/ls.o

*  CC      editors/sed.o

*editors/sed.c: In function ‘sed_main’:

*editors/sed.c:1458:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      coreutils/sleep.o

*  LD      init/built-in.o

*  CC      init/bootchartd.o

*  CC      coreutils/sort.o

*init/bootchartd.c: In function ‘finalize’:

*init/bootchartd.c:310:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      libbb/concat_subpath_file.o

*  CC      libbb/copy_file.o

*  LD      loginutils/built-in.o

*  CC      loginutils/chpasswd.o

*loginutils/chpasswd.c: In function ‘chpasswd_main’:

*loginutils/chpasswd.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      libbb/crc32.o

*  LD      mailutils/built-in.o

*  CC      libbb/create_icmp6_socket.o

*  CC      mailutils/mail.o

*mailutils/mail.c: In function ‘encode_base64’:

*mailutils/mail.c:159:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      libbb/create_icmp_socket.o

*  CC      mailutils/makemime.o

*libbb/create_icmp_socket.c: In function ‘create_icmp_socket’:

*libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:28:4: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*  CC      libbb/default_error_retval.o

*mailutils/makemime.c: In function ‘makemime_main’:

*mailutils/makemime.c:175:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘freopen’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      mailutils/popmaildir.o

*  CC      libbb/device_open.o

*  CC      libbb/dump.o

*  CC      mailutils/reformime.o

*libbb/dump.c: In function ‘display’:

*libbb/dump.c:613:8: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/dump.c:663:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      miscutils/beep.o

*  CC      libbb/fclose_nonstdin.o

*  CC      miscutils/chat.o

*  CC      libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.o

*libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c: In function ‘fflush_stdout_and_exit’:

*libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c:19:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      miscutils/makedevs.o

*  CC      libbb/full_write.o

*  CC      miscutils/man.o

*  CC      libbb/get_console.o

*miscutils/man.c: In function ‘run_pipe’:

*miscutils/man.c:122:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      miscutils/microcom.o

*  CC      libbb/get_cpu_count.o

*miscutils/microcom.c: In function ‘microcom_main’:

*miscutils/microcom.c:152:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      networking/brctl.o

*  CC      libbb/inode_hash.o

*  CC      networking/ftpd.o

*  CC      libbb/isdirectory.o

*networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘ftpd_main’:

*networking/ftpd.c:1183:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chroot’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘popen_ls’:

*networking/ftpd.c:672:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘dup’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      libbb/llist.o

*  CC      libbb/login.o

*  CC      networking/interface.o

*  CC      libbb/loop.o

*networking/interface.c: In function ‘if_readlist_proc’:

*networking/interface.c:572:2: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets_unlocked’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*networking/interface.c:573:2: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets_unlocked’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      libbb/make_directory.o

*  CC      networking/nbd-client.o

*  CC      libbb/makedev.o

*  CC      libbb/match_fstype.o

*networking/nbd-client.c: In function ‘nbdclient_main’:

*networking/nbd-client.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘daemon’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      networking/ntpd.o

*  CC      libbb/messages.o

*networking/ntpd.c: In function ‘ntp_init’:

*networking/ntpd.c:1906:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      networking/tunctl.o

*  CC      libbb/platform.o

*  CC      networking/wget.o

*  CC      libbb/print_flags.o

*networking/wget.c: In function ‘open_socket’:

*networking/wget.c:202:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  AR      networking/libiproute/lib.a

*  LD      networking/udhcp/built-in.o

*  CC      networking/udhcp/arpping.o

*  CC      libbb/procps.o

*networking/udhcp/arpping.c: In function ‘arpping’:

*networking/udhcp/arpping.c:53:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      printutils/lpd.o

*  CC      libbb/skip_whitespace.o

*  CC      printutils/lpr.o

*  CC      libbb/speed_table.o

*printutils/lpr.c: In function ‘lpqr_main’:

*printutils/lpr.c:252:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      libbb/unicode.o

*  CC      procps/pgrep.o

*  CC      procps/pmap.o

*  CC      libbb/update_passwd.o

*libbb/update_passwd.c: In function ‘update_passwd’:

*libbb/update_passwd.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      libbb/warn_ignoring_args.o

*  CC      procps/pwdx.o

*  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

*  CC      procps/smemcap.o

*libbb/wfopen.c: In function ‘xfdopen_helper’:

*libbb/wfopen.c:46:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      libbb/xfunc_die.o

*  LD      shell/built-in.o

*  CC      shell/ash.o

*  CC      libbb/xfuncs.o

*shell/ash.c: In function ‘sprint_status’:

*shell/ash.c:3929:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*  CC      libbb/xfuncs_printf.o

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘malloc_or_warn’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xmalloc’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:49:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xrealloc’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:60:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xstrdup’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:84:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xasprintf’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:302:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xsetenv’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:309:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘generate_uuid’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:592:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      util-linux/hexdump.o

*  CC      util-linux/losetup.o

*  CC      util-linux/lspci.o

*  CC      util-linux/lsusb.o

*  CC      util-linux/mdStart.o

*util-linux/mdStart.c:37:1: warning: no previous prototype for ‘mdstart_main’

*util-linux/mdStart.c: In function ‘mdstart_main’:

*util-linux/mdStart.c:43:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘bb_show_usage’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:48:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘sscanf’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:48:6: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘sscanf’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:55:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘close’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘printf’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’

*  CC      util-linux/mdev.o

*  CC      shell/math.o

*util-linux/mdev.c: In function ‘make_device’:

*util-linux/mdev.c:394:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*util-linux/mdev.c:397:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*util-linux/mdev.c:401:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o

*  CC      shell/shell_common.o

*util-linux/mkfs_ext2.c:51:27: fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory

*compilation terminated.

*make[1]: *** [util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o] Error 1

*make: *** [util-linux] Error 2

*make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

*  AR      shell/lib.a

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --install --postclear --bootloader=grub all

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

```

Here is my emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.10.64 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 02 Jun 2012 14:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p29

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.4-r4, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.2

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.5, 1.12.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going y -j 4"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi addns ads alsa amd64 apache2 apcupsd aperfmperf apic apng arat arch_perfmon audacious avx bash-completion battery berkdb bluetooth branding bts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr clamav clamd clamdtop clflush cli cmov connection-sharing consolekit constant_tsc cracklib crypt cscope cups curl custom-cflags custom-optimization cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de dedicated derby device-mapper dga dhcpcd dirac direct2d directfb directx dmx dri ds_cpl dshow dtes64 dts dv dvd dvdr dxva2 eds egl emboss encode epb ept equalizer est eve exif extensions fam fat fbcon fbosd ffmpeg fftw firefox firefox-bookmarks flac flexpriority fltk fluidsynth fortran fpu freerdp fuse fxsr gcj gdbm gif gme gnome gnome-keyring gpm growl gstreamer gtk gtk3 hddtemp high-ints ht httpd iconv icu ida imlib iostats iptables ipv6 jack java java6 javascript jce joystick jpeg kate kdrive keychain lahf_lm lame laptop lcms ldap libass libkms libnotify libproxy libsamplerate libtiger libv4l libv4l2 libvisual linsys live lm lock lzo mad maps matroska mca mce midi mikmod minizip mmx mng moc modplug modules monitor mouse mozdom mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg msr mtp mtrr mudflap multilib musepack nautilus ncurses netbeans netlink networkmanager nls nonstop_tsc nopl nptl nsplugin nss ntfs nx odk offlinehelp ogg omxil openal opengl openldap openmp openpgp openrc opensc openssl pae pam pango pat pbe pclmulqdq pcre pcsc-lite pdcm pdf pdfimport pebs pge pidgin pkcs11 pln png pni policykit popcnt postgres ppds pppd projectm pse pse36 pts pulseaudio pvr python qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop rdesktop-vrdp rdtscp readline remote rep_good resolvconf rss rtsp samba schroedinger sdk sdl sdl-image sendto sep server servletapi session shine shout sid sip smartcard smbclient smbkrb5passwd smbsharemodes smbtav2 smp sna speech speex spell sqlite ss sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssh ssl ssse3 stars startup-notification stk svg swat switcher symlink syscall syslog taglib tcpd telepathy templates theora thunar thunderbird tiff tint2conf tm tm2 toolbar tools tpr_shadow tracker truetype tsc twolame udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb utils v4l v4l2 vaapi vala vcdx video vlm vme vmx vnc vnmi vorbis vpid vte wav waveout webcam webdav webdav-neon webdav-serf wifi wingdi wma-fixed wxwidgets x264 x2apic xcb xdmcp xforms xfs xine xinerama xinetd xml xmms2 xmp xorg xplanet xrandr xsave xsaveopt xtopology xtpr xulrunner xv xvfb xvid zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synaptics vmmouse virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev intel i915 i965 v4l vesa virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

I also did a 

```
emerge -De system
```

 with no errors after I changed 'gcc-4.5.3' and 'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"'.

I also still can't compile old kernels also.

----------

## BillWho

cld71,

For lack of any brilliant ideas at this time try the following:

Make sure the symlink is correct

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

Save any .config in /usr/src/linux

```
mv /usr/src/linux/.config /usr/src/linux/.config.save
```

Copy the config file from x86_64/kernel-config to /usr/src/linux/.config

```
cp /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Setup new config symbols if necessary

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make oldconfig
```

Check and correct the SCSI_LPFC setting

```
make menuconfig
```

Compile using /usr/src/linux/.config

```
genkernel  --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --mountboot --install --bootloader=grub all 
```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Hello71

AFAIK this is a common error being seen by Gentoo users using 3.4. Try re-running emerge --sync and emerge -u gentoo-sources. Alternatively, use a stable version of gentoo-sources.

----------

## cld71

BillWho,

Nope that still didn't work, but thanks for the help.

 *Hello71 wrote:*   

> AFAIK this is a common error being seen by Gentoo users using 3.4. Try re-running emerge --sync and emerge -u gentoo-sources. Alternatively, use a stable version of gentoo-sources.

 

I am up to date on my portage and ebuilds.

Is there a bug in Gentoo's Bugzilla?

If yes, can you give me a link to the bug in Gentoo's Bugzilla so I can follow it?

Thanks.

----------

## lexflex

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> BillWho,
> 
> Nope that still didn't work, but thanks for the help.
> 
> 

 

You also had the higher version gcc (gcc 4.6.3) installed. 

As ,emtioned earlier, for me (but I messed up completely at first by mixing them) it only worked after recompiling all relevant system tools using the same gcc version 4.5.3-r2 ( Recompiled glibc, genkernel en gentoolkitgentookit etc, ),

Then:

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y system
```

This for me removed the error 

```
 fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: 
```

After this, ended up with the 

```
make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1 
```

error ,which was removed by unselecting yhe lpfc scsi-module.

Alex.

----------

## cld71

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> You also had the higher version gcc (gcc 4.6.3) installed. 

 

I uninstalled gcc 4.6.3.

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> Recompiled glibc, genkernel en gentoolkitgentookit etc

 

I recompiled these and also libtool.

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y system

 

I then I did this, and the only thing that was updated was gcc 4.6.3.

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> After this, ended up with the 
> 
> ```
> make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1 
> ```
> ...

 

Did this and it still errors.

----------

## lexflex

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y system

 

Ok, I am in doubt myself, so what I said might have been wrong.: I am pretty sure I reemerge the systemfiles, so probably without --update" .

Also, I blocked gcc 4.6.3.

So, probably 

```
emerge  --deep --with-bdeps=y system
```

----------

## cld71

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> emerge  --deep --with-bdeps=y system

 

Did that and still no luck.

```

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

.config:2860:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

--

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

--

  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  * Wireless

  *

  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

--

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

--

RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’:

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x8.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_mount.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype

--

  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/super.o

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/sysctl.o

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/unistr.o

drivers/block/cciss.c: In function ‘dev_show_unique_id’:

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[1]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[2]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[3]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[4]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[5]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[6]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[7]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[8]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[9]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[10]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[11]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[13]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[14]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[15]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  sound/pci/rme9652/hdsp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/evergreen_cs.o

  CC [M]  sound/pci/rme9652/hdspm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.o

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c: In function ‘r100_bandwidth_update’:

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2894:50: warning: ‘disp_drain_rate.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2840:63: warning: ‘crit_point_ff.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/md/linear.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid0.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid1.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

drivers/md/raid10.c: In function ‘read_balance’:

drivers/md/raid10.c:681:18: warning: ‘rdev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

--

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_irc.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_pptp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_sip.o

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’:

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

--

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/ibss.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/work.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/iface.o

drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c: In function ‘find_entry.clone.7’:

drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c:572:6: warning: ‘hash’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/event.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/chan.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/driver-trace.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/mlme.o

net/mac80211/mlme.c: In function ‘ieee80211_prep_connection’:

net/mac80211/mlme.c:3060:19: warning: ‘sta’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  lib/raid6/altivec4.o

  CC [M]  lib/raid6/altivec8.o

  CC [M]  lib/raid6/tables.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function ‘libipw_wx_set_encodeext’:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable ‘dev’

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn-rs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/3945.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/3945-rs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.o

drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c: In function ‘iwlagn_mac_resume’:

drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c:440:23: warning: unused variable ‘img’

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio.o

  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio_cif.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/usb-common.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  INSTALL /lib/firmware/kaweth/new_code_fix.bin

  INSTALL /lib/firmware/kaweth/trigger_code_fix.bin

  INSTALL /lib/firmware/whiteheat_loader.fw

  INSTALL /lib/firmware/whiteheat.fw

  DEPMOD  3.4.0-gentoo

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol pv_mmu_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol pv_irq_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol preempt_schedule

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol add_preempt_count

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol sub_preempt_count

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol pv_mmu_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol pv_irq_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol preempt_schedule

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol add_preempt_count

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol sub_preempt_count

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  GEN     include/applets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

scripts/basic/split-include.c: In function ‘main’:

scripts/basic/split-include.c:134:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  GEN     miscutils/Kbuild

  GEN     miscutils/Config.in

  GEN     applets/Kbuild

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_choice’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:354:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:106:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘show_textbox’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:839:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘exec_conf’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:473:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘expr_print_file_helper’:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1083:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘conf_write’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:492:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:494:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

Additional CFLAGS (EXTRA_CFLAGS) [] 

*

* Debugging Options

*

Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

--

  Tab completion (FEATURE_TAB_COMPLETION) [Y/n/?] y

    Username completion (FEATURE_USERNAME_COMPLETION) [N/y/?] n

  Fancy shell prompts (FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_PROMPT) [N/y/?] n

  Query cursor position from terminal (FEATURE_EDITING_ASK_TERMINAL) [N/y/?] n

Non-POSIX, but safer, copying to special nodes (FEATURE_NON_POSIX_CP) [Y/n/?] y

Give more precise messages when copy fails (cp, mv etc) (FEATURE_VERBOSE_CP_MESSAGE) [N/y/?] n

Copy buffer size, in kilobytes (FEATURE_COPYBUF_KB) [4] 4

Skip rootfs in mount table (FEATURE_SKIP_ROOTFS) [Y/n/?] y

Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

bbconfig (BBCONFIG) [N/y/?] n

beep (BEEP) [Y/n/?] y

  default frequency (FEATURE_BEEP_FREQ) [4000] 4000

  default length (FEATURE_BEEP_LENGTH_MS) [30] 30

chat (CHAT) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable NOFAIL expect strings (FEATURE_CHAT_NOFAIL) [Y/n/?] y

--

* busybox: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage.c:52:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

applets/applet_tables.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/applet_tables.c:151:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

applets/usage_pod.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      archival/libarchive/built-in.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_align.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.o

  CC      archival/bzip2.o

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c: In function ‘data_extract_all’:

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c:176:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      console-tools/built-in.o

  CC      console-tools/chvt.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.o

  CC      console-tools/clear.o

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c: In function ‘get_header_tar’:

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:282:34: warning: array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      console-tools/dumpkmap.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_bz2.o

console-tools/dumpkmap.c: In function ‘dumpkmap_main’:

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:50:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:59:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:72:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      console-tools/kbd_mode.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_lzma.o

  CC      console-tools/loadfont.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/header_list.o

console-tools/loadfont.c: In function ‘setfont_main’:

console-tools/loadfont.c:404:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/loadfont.c:422:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/md5_sha1_sum.o

  CC      coreutils/mkdir.o

  CC      editors/sed.o

  CC      coreutils/mknod.o

editors/sed.c: In function ‘sed_main’:

editors/sed.c:1458:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/stty.o

  AR      findutils/lib.a

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      init/bootchartd.o

init/bootchartd.c: In function ‘finalize’:

init/bootchartd.c:310:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  AR      libpwdgrp/lib.a

  LD      loginutils/built-in.o

  CC      loginutils/chpasswd.o

  CC      libbb/compare_string_array.o

loginutils/chpasswd.c: In function ‘chpasswd_main’:

loginutils/chpasswd.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  AR      loginutils/lib.a

  LD      mailutils/built-in.o

  CC      mailutils/mail.o

  CC      libbb/concat_path_file.o

mailutils/mail.c: In function ‘encode_base64’:

mailutils/mail.c:159:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      mailutils/makemime.o

  CC      libbb/concat_subpath_file.o

mailutils/makemime.c: In function ‘makemime_main’:

mailutils/makemime.c:175:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘freopen’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  AR      mailutils/lib.a

  LD      miscutils/built-in.o

  CC      miscutils/beep.o

  CC      libbb/create_icmp_socket.o

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c: In function ‘create_icmp_socket’:

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:28:4: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      miscutils/chat.o

  CC      libbb/device_open.o

  CC      miscutils/devmem.o

  CC      libbb/dump.o

libbb/dump.c: In function ‘display’:

libbb/dump.c:613:8: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/dump.c:663:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      miscutils/makedevs.o

  CC      libbb/fclose_nonstdin.o

  CC      miscutils/man.o

  CC      libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.o

miscutils/man.c: In function ‘run_pipe’:

miscutils/man.c:122:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c: In function ‘fflush_stdout_and_exit’:

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c:19:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      libbb/fgets_str.o

  CC      miscutils/microcom.o

miscutils/microcom.c: In function ‘microcom_main’:

miscutils/microcom.c:152:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  LD      networking/built-in.o

  CC      networking/brctl.o

  CC      libbb/hash_md5_sha.o

  CC      networking/ftpd.o

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘ftpd_main’:

networking/ftpd.c:1183:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chroot’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘popen_ls’:

networking/ftpd.c:672:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘dup’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      libbb/kernel_version.o

  CC      libbb/last_char_is.o

  CC      networking/interface.o

  CC      libbb/lineedit.o

networking/interface.c: In function ‘if_readlist_proc’:

networking/interface.c:572:2: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets_unlocked’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/interface.c:573:2: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets_unlocked’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/nbd-client.o

networking/nbd-client.c: In function ‘nbdclient_main’:

networking/nbd-client.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘daemon’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/ntpd.o

networking/ntpd.c: In function ‘ntp_init’:

networking/ntpd.c:1906:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      networking/tunctl.o

  CC      libbb/mtab.o

  CC      networking/wget.o

  CC      libbb/parse_config.o

networking/wget.c: In function ‘open_socket’:

networking/wget.c:202:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      libbb/pidfile.o

  LD      networking/udhcp/built-in.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/arpping.o

  CC      libbb/platform.o

networking/udhcp/arpping.c: In function ‘arpping’:

networking/udhcp/arpping.c:53:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      printutils/lpd.o

  CC      libbb/safe_write.o

  CC      printutils/lpr.o

  CC      libbb/setup_environment.o

printutils/lpr.c: In function ‘lpqr_main’:

printutils/lpr.c:252:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      procps/powertop.o

  CC      libbb/unicode.o

  CC      libbb/update_passwd.o

  CC      procps/ps.o

libbb/update_passwd.c: In function ‘update_passwd’:

libbb/update_passwd.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

  LD      runit/built-in.o

  AR      runit/lib.a

  CC      libbb/wfopen_input.o

libbb/wfopen.c: In function ‘xfdopen_helper’:

libbb/wfopen.c:46:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  AR      selinux/lib.a

  LD      shell/built-in.o

  CC      shell/ash.o

  CC      libbb/xfunc_die.o

shell/ash.c: In function ‘sprint_status’:

shell/ash.c:3929:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      libbb/xfuncs.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs_printf.o

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘malloc_or_warn’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xmalloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:49:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xrealloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:60:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xstrdup’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:84:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xasprintf’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:302:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xsetenv’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:309:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘generate_uuid’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:592:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      util-linux/losetup.o

  CC      util-linux/lspci.o

  CC      util-linux/lsusb.o

  CC      shell/math.o

  CC      util-linux/mdStart.o

util-linux/mdStart.c:37:1: warning: no previous prototype for ‘mdstart_main’

util-linux/mdStart.c: In function ‘mdstart_main’:

util-linux/mdStart.c:43:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘bb_show_usage’

util-linux/mdStart.c:48:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘sscanf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:48:6: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘sscanf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:55:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘close’

util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘printf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’

  CC      util-linux/mdev.o

util-linux/mdev.c: In function ‘make_device’:

util-linux/mdev.c:394:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:397:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:401:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      shell/shell_common.o

  CC      util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o

util-linux/mkfs_ext2.c:51:27: fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[1]: *** [util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o] Error 1

make: *** [util-linux] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  AR      shell/lib.a

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1

* Running with options: --kernel-config=/tmp/.config --no-color --install --bootloader=grub all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

```

----------

## BillWho

cld71

Does the file ext2_fs.h exist in /usr/include/ext2fs/   :Question: 

```
ls -l /usr/include/ext2fs/ext2_fs.h
```

Looking at the latest error it appears to be related to busybox

* busybox: >> Compiling...

It's a different error than the one you originally had   :Exclamation: 

----------

## s4e8

lpfc set the per-driver -Werror cflags, treat warning as error. You need disable CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC, or enable both CONFIG_DEBUG_FS and CONFIG_LPFC_DEBUG_FS.

----------

## carpenterguy

I finally had some free time and got back to the 3.4.0 kernel yesterday. Last week it failed on 4 systems with this error.

I can confirm that removing 

```
emulex lightpulse fiber channel support 
```

And the kernel built with no errors on 4 systems, gentoo/funtoo

I also tried both manual and genkernel, no problems.

Thanks for the help in this thread   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cld71

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> lpfc set the per-driver -Werror cflags, treat warning as error. You need disable CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC, or enable both CONFIG_DEBUG_FS and CONFIG_LPFC_DEBUG_FS.

 

Tried both those and still I am getting this:

```

*util-linux/mkfs_ext2.c:51:27: fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory

*compilation terminated.

*make[1]: *** [util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o] Error 1

*make: *** [util-linux] Error 2

*--

*  CC      shell/shell_common.o

*  AR      shell/lib.a

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --install --postclear --bootloader=grub all

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

```

Even thought ext2_fs.h is at /usr/include/ext2fs and /usr/src/linux/include/linux .

----------

## ryao

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/grf5101.o
> 
> ...

 

This is a bug in the kernel. Open /usr/src/linux-3.4.0/drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c in your favorite text editor and delete lines 2386, 2256, 2037 and 1900 in that order. Save the file and recompile. This issue should disappear.

----------

## cld71

It appears that I am not getting the following error anymore:

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/grf5101.o
> 
> ...

 

But I am getting this error:

```

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’:

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x8.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

*  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_sync.o

*  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

*drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

*  CC [M]  fs/nfsd/stats.o

*  CC [M]  fs/nfsd/nfs3proc.o

*  CC [M]  fs/nfsd/nfs3xdr.o

*drivers/block/cciss.c: In function ‘dev_show_unique_id’:

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[1]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[2]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[3]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[4]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[5]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[6]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[7]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[8]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[9]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[10]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[11]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[13]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[14]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[15]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  LD [M]  sound/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.o

*  LD [M]  sound/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.o

*  LD [M]  sound/pci/rme9652/snd-hdspm.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/trident/trident.o

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c: In function ‘r100_bandwidth_update’:

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2894:50: warning: ‘disp_drain_rate.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2840:63: warning: ‘crit_point_ff.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/hci_sock.o

*  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/hci_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/l2cap_core.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

*drivers/md/raid10.c: In function ‘read_balance’:

*drivers/md/raid10.c:681:18: warning: ‘rdev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  net/ipv4/xfrm4_mode_transport.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv4/xfrm4_mode_tunnel.o

*In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’:

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv6/icmp.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

*  CC [M]  net/ipv6/mcast.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

*--

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/chan.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/intel/ixgbe/ixgbe_ethtool.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/driver-trace.o

*  CC [M]  net/mac80211/mlme.o

*net/mac80211/mlme.c: In function ‘ieee80211_prep_connection’:

*net/mac80211/mlme.c:3060:19: warning: ‘sta’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/main.o

*  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ecache.o

*  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323_main.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c: In function ‘find_entry.clone.7’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c:572:6: warning: ‘hash’ may be used uninitialized in this function

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_resource.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/cistpl.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function ‘libipw_wx_set_encodeext’:

*drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable ‘dev’

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn-rs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_nonstatic.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.o

*drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c: In function ‘iwlagn_mac_resume’:

*drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c:440:23: warning: unused variable ‘img’

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/thermal/thermal_sys.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/tty/serial/8250/serial_cs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio.o

*drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

*--

*  INSTALL /lib/firmware/kaweth/new_code_fix.bin

*  INSTALL /lib/firmware/kaweth/trigger_code_fix.bin

*  INSTALL /lib/firmware/whiteheat_loader.fw

*  INSTALL /lib/firmware/whiteheat.fw

*  DEPMOD  3.4.0-gentoo

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol pv_mmu_ops

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol pv_irq_ops

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol preempt_schedule

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol add_preempt_count

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol sub_preempt_count

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxguest.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol pv_mmu_ops

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol pv_irq_ops

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol preempt_schedule

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol add_preempt_count

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock_irq

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol debug_smp_processor_id

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol sub_preempt_count

*WARNING: /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock

*--

*COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

*  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

*  GEN     include/applets.h

*  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

*scripts/basic/split-include.c: In function ‘main’:

*scripts/basic/split-include.c:134:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  GEN     miscutils/Kbuild

*  GEN     miscutils/Config.in

*  GEN     applets/Kbuild

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_choice’:

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c:354:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’:

*scripts/kconfig/conf.c:106:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘expr_print_file_helper’:

*scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1083:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘conf_write’:

*scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:492:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:494:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘show_textbox’:

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:839:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘exec_conf’:

*scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:473:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*Additional CFLAGS (EXTRA_CFLAGS) [] 

*

* Debugging Options

*

*Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Tab completion (FEATURE_TAB_COMPLETION) [Y/n/?] y

*    Username completion (FEATURE_USERNAME_COMPLETION) [N/y/?] n

*  Fancy shell prompts (FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_PROMPT) [N/y/?] n

*  Query cursor position from terminal (FEATURE_EDITING_ASK_TERMINAL) [N/y/?] n

*Non-POSIX, but safer, copying to special nodes (FEATURE_NON_POSIX_CP) [Y/n/?] y

*Give more precise messages when copy fails (cp, mv etc) (FEATURE_VERBOSE_CP_MESSAGE) [N/y/?] n

*Copy buffer size, in kilobytes (FEATURE_COPYBUF_KB) [4] 4

*Skip rootfs in mount table (FEATURE_SKIP_ROOTFS) [Y/n/?] y

*Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

*Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*bbconfig (BBCONFIG) [N/y/?] n

*beep (BEEP) [Y/n/?] y

*  default frequency (FEATURE_BEEP_FREQ) [4000] 4000

*  default length (FEATURE_BEEP_LENGTH_MS) [30] 30

*chat (CHAT) [Y/n/?] y

*  Enable NOFAIL expect strings (FEATURE_CHAT_NOFAIL) [Y/n/?] y

*--

* busybox: >> Compiling...

*COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

*  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

*  HOSTCC  applets/usage

*applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

*applets/usage.c:52:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

*  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

*applets/applet_tables.c: In function ‘main’:

*applets/applet_tables.c:151:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

*  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

*  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

*applets/usage_pod.c: In function ‘main’:

*applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  DOC     busybox.pod

*  DOC     BusyBox.txt

*  DOC     busybox.1

*  HOSTCC  applets/usage

*applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

*applets/usage.c:52:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      archival/gzip.o

*  LD      archival/libarchive/built-in.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/data_align.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.o

*archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c: In function ‘data_extract_all’:

*archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c:176:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  LD      console-tools/built-in.o

*  CC      console-tools/chvt.o

*  CC      console-tools/clear.o

*  CC      console-tools/dumpkmap.o

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c: In function ‘dumpkmap_main’:

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c:50:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c:59:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*console-tools/dumpkmap.c:72:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      console-tools/fgconsole.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_unzip.o

*  CC      console-tools/kbd_mode.o

*  CC      console-tools/loadfont.o

*console-tools/loadfont.c: In function ‘setfont_main’:

*console-tools/loadfont.c:404:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*console-tools/loadfont.c:422:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  LD      coreutils/built-in.o

*  CC      coreutils/basename.o

*  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.o

*  CC      coreutils/cat.o

*archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c: In function ‘get_header_tar’:

*archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:282:34: warning: array subscript is above array bounds

*--

*  CC      coreutils/rmdir.o

*  CC      coreutils/sleep.o

*  CC      editors/sed.o

*  CC      coreutils/sort.o

*editors/sed.c: In function ‘sed_main’:

*editors/sed.c:1458:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  AR      findutils/lib.a

*  LD      init/built-in.o

*  CC      init/bootchartd.o

*  CC      coreutils/true.o

*init/bootchartd.c: In function ‘finalize’:

*init/bootchartd.c:310:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      libbb/ask_confirmation.o

*  LD      loginutils/built-in.o

*  CC      loginutils/chpasswd.o

*  CC      libbb/bb_askpass.o

*loginutils/chpasswd.c: In function ‘chpasswd_main’:

*loginutils/chpasswd.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      libbb/bb_bswap_64.o

*  LD      mailutils/built-in.o

*  CC      mailutils/mail.o

*  CC      libbb/bb_do_delay.o

*mailutils/mail.c: In function ‘encode_base64’:

*mailutils/mail.c:159:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      mailutils/makemime.o

*  CC      libbb/bb_pwd.o

*mailutils/makemime.c: In function ‘makemime_main’:

*mailutils/makemime.c:175:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘freopen’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      miscutils/ionice.o

*  CC      libbb/create_icmp6_socket.o

*  CC      libbb/create_icmp_socket.o

*  CC      miscutils/makedevs.o

*libbb/create_icmp_socket.c: In function ‘create_icmp_socket’:

*libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:28:4: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*  CC      libbb/default_error_retval.o

*  CC      miscutils/man.o

*  CC      libbb/device_open.o

*miscutils/man.c: In function ‘run_pipe’:

*miscutils/man.c:122:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      miscutils/microcom.o

*  CC      libbb/dump.o

*miscutils/microcom.c: In function ‘microcom_main’:

*miscutils/microcom.c:152:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*libbb/dump.c: In function ‘display’:

*libbb/dump.c:613:8: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/dump.c:663:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      libbb/execable.o

*  CC      miscutils/ubi_tools.o

*  CC      libbb/fclose_nonstdin.o

*  CC      libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.o

*libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c: In function ‘fflush_stdout_and_exit’:

*libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c:19:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      libbb/loop.o

*  CC      libbb/make_directory.o

*  CC      networking/ftpd.o

*  CC      libbb/makedev.o

*networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘ftpd_main’:

*networking/ftpd.c:1183:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chroot’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘popen_ls’:

*networking/ftpd.c:672:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘dup’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      libbb/platform.o

*  CC      libbb/print_flags.o

*  CC      networking/interface.o

*  CC      libbb/printable.o

*networking/interface.c: In function ‘if_readlist_proc’:

*networking/interface.c:572:2: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets_unlocked’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*networking/interface.c:573:2: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets_unlocked’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      libbb/printable_string.o

*  CC      libbb/process_escape_sequence.o

*  CC      networking/nbd-client.o

*  CC      libbb/procps.o

*networking/nbd-client.c: In function ‘nbdclient_main’:

*networking/nbd-client.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘daemon’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      networking/ntpd.o

*networking/ntpd.c: In function ‘ntp_init’:

*networking/ntpd.c:1906:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      libbb/read_printf.o

*  CC      networking/tunctl.o

*  CC      libbb/recursive_action.o

*  CC      networking/wget.o

*networking/wget.c: In function ‘open_socket’:

*networking/wget.c:202:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  AR      networking/libiproute/lib.a

*  LD      networking/udhcp/built-in.o

*  CC      networking/udhcp/arpping.o

*  CC      libbb/safe_strncpy.o

*networking/udhcp/arpping.c: In function ‘arpping’:

*networking/udhcp/arpping.c:53:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      libbb/unicode.o

*  CC      networking/udhcp/packet.o

*  CC      libbb/update_passwd.o

*  CC      networking/udhcp/signalpipe.o

*libbb/update_passwd.c: In function ‘update_passwd’:

*libbb/update_passwd.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      printutils/lpd.o

*  CC      libbb/warn_ignoring_args.o

*  CC      printutils/lpr.o

*  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

*printutils/lpr.c: In function ‘lpqr_main’:

*printutils/lpr.c:252:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*libbb/wfopen.c: In function ‘xfdopen_helper’:

*libbb/wfopen.c:46:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      procps/pmap.o

*  CC      libbb/xfuncs.o

*  CC      procps/powertop.o

*  CC      libbb/xfuncs_printf.o

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘malloc_or_warn’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xmalloc’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:49:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xrealloc’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:60:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xstrdup’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:84:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xasprintf’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:302:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xsetenv’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:309:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘generate_uuid’:

*libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:592:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*--

*  CC      shell/ash_ptr_hack.o

*  CC      shell/math.o

*  LD      util-linux/built-in.o

*  CC      util-linux/acpid.o

*shell/ash.c: In function ‘sprint_status’:

*shell/ash.c:3929:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

*--

*  CC      util-linux/hexdump.o

*  CC      util-linux/losetup.o

*  CC      util-linux/lspci.o

*  CC      util-linux/lsusb.o

*  CC      util-linux/mdStart.o

*util-linux/mdStart.c:37:1: warning: no previous prototype for ‘mdstart_main’

*util-linux/mdStart.c: In function ‘mdstart_main’:

*util-linux/mdStart.c:43:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘bb_show_usage’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:48:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘sscanf’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:48:6: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘sscanf’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:55:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘close’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘printf’

*util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’

*  CC      util-linux/mdev.o

*util-linux/mdev.c: In function ‘make_device’:

*util-linux/mdev.c:394:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*util-linux/mdev.c:397:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*util-linux/mdev.c:401:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*  CC      util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o

*util-linux/mkfs_ext2.c:51:27: fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory

*compilation terminated.

*make[1]: *** [util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o] Error 1

*make: *** [util-linux] Error 2

*--

*  CC      shell/shell_common.o

*  AR      shell/lib.a

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.34

* Running with options: --menuconfig --install --postclear --bootloader=grub all

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

```

I am not just getting this error in linux-3.4.0-gentoo, but also in kernels that I have already install and working like linux-3.3.5-gentoo.

Does anyone know how to fix this error?

----------

## lexflex

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am not just getting this error in linux-3.4.0-gentoo, but also in kernels that I have already install and working like linux-3.3.5-gentoo.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this error?

 

That looks like the error I had after upgrading/mixing my system...

What does 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 give?

----------

## cld71

 *lexflex wrote:*   

>  *cld71 wrote:*   
> 
> I am not just getting this error in linux-3.4.0-gentoo, but also in kernels that I have already install and working like linux-3.3.5-gentoo.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this error? 
> ...

 

```

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3

```

----------

## BillWho

cld71,

Try a simple 

```
make && make modules_install
```

----------

## cld71

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> cld71,
> 
> Try a simple 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It compiled with just warnings, but when installed the kernels fails to start at boot up with a kernel panic.

----------

## ryao

 *ryao wrote:*   

>  *cld71 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> *  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/grf5101.o
> 
> ...

 

Here is a patch that does this:

https://gist.github.com/2886793

----------

## cld71

Thanks ryao, but the LPFC_SCSI was the first error.

Now I am getting this "linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory" error.

```

*util-linux/mkfs_ext2.c:51:27: fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory

*compilation terminated.

*make[1]: *** [util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o] Error 1

*make: *** [util-linux] Error 2

*--

*  CC      shell/shell_common.o

*  AR      shell/lib.a

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.34

* Running with options: --menuconfig --install --postclear --bootloader=grub all

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

*

* -- End log... -- 

```

----------

## BillWho

 *cld71 wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*   cld71,
> 
> Try a simple 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Just trying to determine if the kernel would compile - there's always warning errors.

If you look at the log in your prior post, the error comes after * busybox: >> Compiling... 

Now try emerging sys-apps/busybox

----------

## cld71

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> If you look at the log in your prior post, the error comes after * busybox: >> Compiling... 
> 
> Now try emerging sys-apps/busybox

 

No that didn't work, but I did find this bug.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419511

----------

## BillWho

 *cld71 wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*   If you look at the log in your prior post, the error comes after * busybox: >> Compiling... 
> 
> Now try emerging sys-apps/busybox 
> 
> No that didn't work, but I did find this bug.
> ...

 

That would certainly explain a heck of a lot. 

I'm currently at sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.34. I don't recall having any problems with sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.33.1.

I compiled sys-kernel/git-sources-3.4_rc7 on Jun  2 and according to genlop, I was at genkernel-3.4.33.1.  genkernel-3.4.34 dropped in on June 4   :Confused: 

```
Fri May 18 09:37:22 2012 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.33.1

Mon Jun  4 21:10:27 2012 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.34

```

I compiled sys-kernel/git-sources-3.5_rc1 yesterday afternoon and all was fine 

A bug in gentoo - please say it's not so   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cld71

I commented out the line that had BUSYBOX_VER="1.19.3" and added BUSYBOX_VER="1.20.1" to the /etc/genkernel.conf file.

And copied the /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.20.1.tar.bz2 source file to /var/cache/genkernel/src/ .

Just like Yan-Fa Li suggested on Gentoo Bugzilla page https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419511.

And the kernel finally compiled using genkernel.

I like to thank everyone that helped.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## gcasillo

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> I commented out the line that had BUSYBOX_VER="1.19.3" and added BUSYBOX_VER="1.20.1" to the /etc/genkernel.conf file.
> 
> And copied the /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.20.1.tar.bz2 source file to /var/cache/genkernel/src/ .
> 
> Just like Yan-Fa Li suggested on Gentoo Bugzilla page https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419511.
> ...

 

I've taken these steps or they were done automatically for me (don't remember), and I still can't get genkernel to build a kernel without running into that lpfc error. Anybody else stuck?

----------

## NuMPTy

 *ryao wrote:*   

>  *ryao wrote:*    *cld71 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> *  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/grf5101.o
> 
> ...

 

I know I'm late to the party, but this fixed my issue on a custom build of 3.4,6 - thanks   :Smile: 

Any word on if your patch is being integrated?

----------

## ryao

 *NuMPTy wrote:*   

>  *ryao wrote:*    *ryao wrote:*    *cld71 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> *  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/grf5101.o
> 
> ...

 

The LKML didn't like my patch and opted for a different solution that was apparently never merged. Please file a bug report about this. We can patch it in gentoo-sources.

----------

